# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  jos jedan informativni listic?

## pino

ponukana komentarima u clancima, radiju itd, evo prijedloga za neki mozda informativni listic, pa pliz komentirajte, sto bi dodali, sto bi izbacili, prijedloge za jos neke tocke itd...  i posebno, ako sam navela nesto netocno, pliz ispravite. 



*Da li je neplodnost bolest?*
Svjetska zdravstvena organizacija kaže da. Vantjelesna oplodnja je samo zadnji korak u liječenju neplodnosti kad sve ostalo ne radi, kao što je dijaliza ili transplantacija bubrega zadnji korak u liječenju bolesti bubrega, kad otklanjanje uzroka bolesti nije moguće.  

*Koliko je neplodnih parova?*
15-20% populacije. Ako poznajete 6 parova između 20 i 40 godina, jedan od njih ima problem, ali vjerojatno o tome ne priča, jer je prebolno i preintimno da bi se moglo pričati poznanicima, susjedima ili čak i vlastitoj obitelji. 

*Zašto neplodni parovi baš MORAJU imati dijete?* 
Želja za djetetom  duboko je usađena u ljudsku vrstu, inače bismo izumrli. Ne moći čovjeku koga voliš podariti dijete koje će vam biti sreća i ponos, ne moći ono što drugima uspijeva bez razmišljanja i truda iako to silno želiš, to je duševna bol koju nitko ne može zamisliti ako nije kroz to prošao. Nikakvo blago ne može nadomjestiti radost čovjeka kad mu se malo dijete nasmiješi. Zato su mnogi spremni prodat kuću, auto, dignut kredite, riskirati posao brojnim izostancima, samo da i oni mogu postati roditelji (pa i uz pomoć medicine ako treba). 

*Zašto neplodni parovi jednostavno ne posvoje?*
Nema dovoljno djece za posvojenje u Hrvatskoj. Godišnje se posvoji 120 djece, a na svako dijete za posvojenje  već sada dolazi 9 posvojitelja. Novim zakonom  pritisak će još više porasti.

*Zašto žene tako dugo čekaju imati dijete?*
Neplodni parovi pokušavaju zatrudniti kad i svi drugi. Dugo se pokušava prirodno, zatim brojni niz liječenja prije nego što odu na krajnje sredstvo, vantjelesnu oplodnju. Često prođe pet godina ili više prije prvog IVFa. IVF postupak se čeka na red i više od godinu dana, a ima malu stopu uspjeha zbog nesavršene prirode. 


*Što je to umjetno u umjetnoj oplodnji?*
Pa zapravo ništa. U velikoj većini slučaja neplodnosti jajna stanica ne može se fizički sresti sa muškim spermijem (zbog malog broja ili slabo pokretljivih spermija ili začepljenih jajovoda ili neredovite ovulacije). Zato u vantjelesnoj oplodnji liječnici uzmu jajnu stanicu žene i spermije njenog muža i stave ih blizu jedno drugoga da se oplodnja može desiti na sasvim prirodan način i takav zametak vrate nazad ženi nakon 3 ili 5 dana. 

*Koliko je postupak vantjelesne oplodnje IVF uspješan?*
Stopa uspjeha je u Hrvatskoj prije novog zakona bila 25-30%, a cijena jednog postupka oko 15,000kn. U prosjeku trebalo je 3 postupka za trudnoću. Razlog tako male vjerojatnosti je nesavršena priroda, jer samo 40% embrija bude zdravo i sposobno da postane beba, ako se uspiju primiti za zid maternice. Spontani pobačaji se počinju dešavati od samog trenutka začeća, kad su i daleko najbrojniji. 

*Kako će se novi zakon odraziti na bračne parove koji idu na vantjelesnu oplodnju?* 
Možemo zaključiti po primjeru Italije, koja je takav zakon (maksimalno 3 oplođene jajne stanice, nema zamrzavanja embrija) imala 5 godina prije nego što ga je njihov Ustavni sud promijenio. 
•	Stopa uspjeha smanjila se za trećinu. To znači da će u prosjeku trebati 5 postupaka do trudnoće umjesto 3, što je vjerojatno 2 godine duže i bar 30,000kn više.
•	Broj parova koji idu na liječenje u inozemstvo se učetverostručio. Nijemci i Talijani su najveći IVF turisti jer imaju iznimno loše reproduktivne zakone. U Sloveniji jedan postupak košta 3-4,000 eura.
•	Vrlo vjerojatno će porasti broj trojki kod mladih žena s recimo muškim faktorom; u Italiji je takvih bilo 6%. To su trudnoće s iznimno velikom stopom komplikacija.

----------


## aenea

Pino, i još jednom  :Klap:  
(i svakako naglasiti da je naš zakon još rigorozniji od talijanskog i njemačkog)

----------


## wewa

Pino, vrlo jasno i koncizno! Ja bih mozda dodala Koji su to najcesci uzroci neplodnosti - 30% muski faktor, 30% idiopatska, da ne bude da su krive zene i prethodni abortusi, kako masa vjeruje.

----------


## bublica3

bravo!  :D

----------


## Shanti

> Pino, vrlo jasno i koncizno! Ja bih mozda dodala Koji su to najcesci uzroci neplodnosti - 30% muski faktor, 30% idiopatska, da ne bude da su krive zene i prethodni abortusi, kako masa vjeruje.


E, to!   :Yes: 

Inače, još jednom, svaka čast!   :Naklon:   :Klap:

----------


## bibi

I ja bi dodala najcesce uzroke neplodnosti. Sve ostalo izgleda super :D

----------


## tonili

pino odlično!
Sad ću možda lupit, al postoje li možda podaci o dobi parova? Stalno se plasira priča o karijeristima koji su predugo čekali, a kad gledasm godišta u našim potpisima - ne čini mi se baš tako...

----------


## Mali Mimi

bravo pino :D  :D

----------


## drndalica

:Naklon:   :Naklon:   :Naklon:

----------


## Mali Mimi

I još bih dodala što se tiče zakona Italije i Njemačke koji Golem i Milinović stalno veličaju ako je tako dobar zašto bi onda parovi uopće imali potrebu masovno odlaziti u inozemstvo na MPO uzimaju stalno te primjere pa bih bas voljela znati

----------


## pino

tonili, postoje, i to su najbrojnije zene izmedju 35 i 40 godina, a nakon toga 30-35 godina, ali stvarno mislim da je to zato sto se na lijecenje dugo ceka, i jednom kad pocnes ici na IVF, lijecenje dugo traje zbog cekanja na red. 

Uzroke neplodnosti sam samo usput spomenula - mali broj ili slabo pokretljivi spermiji, neprohodni jajovodi i neredovita ovulacija - stvarno bi to trebalo staviti kao jos jednu tocku.

----------


## pomikaki

jako je dobro što je napisano tako da je razumljivo i onom tko ne zna puno o temi (meni, recimo   :Smile:  ).

----------


## Kaae

Odlicno!


Kad bude gotov, ako ga treba lektorirati i graficki oblikovati, javljam se!

----------


## anchi

Pino,   :Love:

----------


## aenea

> jako je dobro što je napisano tako da je razumljivo i onom tko ne zna puno o temi (meni, recimo   ).


za one koji ne znaju ništa ili znaju malo o mpo bi i trebalo biti pisano..moramo naći još pokusnih kunića  :Grin:  pa možda da ljudi pitaju što im još eventualno nije jasno iz ovoga..

----------


## seni

da li je neplodnost "problem" zene ili "problem" para?

ljepse srociti pitanje, ali mislim da razumjete na sto ciljam.

----------


## seni

odnosno da pojasnim, kopiram sa portala dio inace odlicnog clanaka gdje belamaric:

5. Prenaglašavanje neplodnosti kao ženinog problema

Također, učestalo se neistinito naglašava neplodnost kao ženski problem – žene kao uzrok i žene kao nositeljice problema. Obje su teze netočne. Uzrok neplodnosti u jednakom je postotku u ženi kao i u muškarcu. (Čak je u posljednje vrijeme muška neplodnost u porastu). U problemu neplodnosti, ma koliko se tretmani vršili na ženinom tijelu, a žene bile spremnije o tome govoriti u javnosti, također uvijek sudjeluje par – i emocionalno i financijski.

Učestalim prezentiranjem neplodnosti kao ženinog problema u javnosti se stvara slika marginalnog problema – jer kako bi ženski problem mogao biti od nacionalnog interesa?

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

> korak u liječenju neplodnosti kad sve ostalo ne radi,


 kad su svi dugi načini liječenja bili neučinkoviti



> Koliko je neplodnih parova?


 ovdje svakako napomenuti da su uzroci fifti fifti kod muških i kod žena, dodati i priču o idiopatima



> Ne moći čovjeku koga voliš podariti dijete


 au, ovdje ideš odmah na ženu koja je taj uzrok,
ja kužim što misliš i razumijem,ali oni koji  ionako smatraju da se to samo žene tiče ovo je  :/ 



> Što je to umjetno u umjetnoj oplodnji?


 Ja bi rekla što je to umjetno u medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji

Ideja:  popratiti sličicama
Ovo je jajna stanica. Brojke prirodno ovulira toliko, pod stimulacijom toliko, od 100 smrznutih stanica odmrzavanje preživi toliko... Jednostavno da i kumica s place skuži, bez uvrede
Ovako izgleda spermiogram: ovo su neplivači, loši plivači...
A ovo je zigota
Ovo je blastocista
Ovo je embrij
Ovo je u frižideru , a ovo je M.Petir  :Laughing:  
Oprostite, morala sam

Ovdje ima jako puno stručnih termina, javnost to ne kuži. 

Još jedna ideja
Postoji grana u medicini a zove se bioetika, znači etika u medicini
možda ne bi bilo loše i njih malo kontaktirati
Ovdje se povlače pitanja o početku života, pravima zametaka djeteta...

----------


## Mimah

Evo i ja se javljam ako treba nesto lektorirati. Sada, bilo kada.   :Smile:

----------


## Joe

pino, svaka čast  :Love:

----------


## nabla

> Pino, vrlo jasno i koncizno! Ja bih mozda dodala Koji su to najcesci uzroci neplodnosti - 30% muski faktor, 30% idiopatska, da ne bude da su krive zene i prethodni abortusi, kako masa vjeruje.





> 5. Prenaglašavanje neplodnosti kao ženinog problema


Previse cesto se u komentarima clanaka pojavljuje izjava tipa "da je zena vodila moralan zivot, da nije prethodno imala bezbroj abortusa ili da nije cesto menjala partnere i tako navukla kojekakve bolestine, ne bi bila neplodna"

Zato se i meni cini da bi jedna od tacaka mogla biti razbijanje ove predrasude!

Takodje, kad citam neki clanak, izvestaj koji se poziva na neke informacije, brojke- uvek volim da vidim odakle je izvor te informacije- ako taj izvor postoji onda joj daje temelj, cvrstinu, verodostojnost!

Npr:

- kada se govori o broju parova koji cekaju da usvoje dete, onda bi bilo dobro reci....."prema izvjescu Ministarstva socijalne skrbi....." (slobodno asociram, ne znam kako vam se tacno zove ministrastvo)

- kad se govori o najcescim uzrocima neplodnosti...."Prema izvjescu WHO ili ESHRE" (ne znam koja organizacija skluplja i objavljuje zvanicne podatke)

- kad se govori o trenutnom procentu uspesnosti IVF/ICSI, navesti, ako postoji, zvanican podatak Petrove, Svetog Duha....a onda ESHRE podatak ili jos bolje ako postoji neki talijanski dokument o njihovim procentu uspesnosti postupaka sa ovakvim ogranicenjima..

----------


## nabla

Sta hocu da kazem, da se ne desi da neko ko cita kaze "ma ove lupetaju, izmisljaju, lazu..."

----------


## Alyssa

Pino, mozes racunati i na mene za lekturu, dizajn, pripremu za tisak (sada ili opcenito)...

----------


## Alyssa

I jedna od (ocito) najrasirenijih zabluda (koju Golem svjesno potencira   :Evil or Very Mad:  ): zna li se tko je otac djeci zacetoj potpomognutom oplodnjom?

----------


## pino

ispravila neke stvari, moram jos razmisliti kako formulirat druge, sad ne stignem postirati sve izmijenjeno... sto se tice donorske zablude, to sam namjeravala, i usput spomenula pod ono sto je umjetno u umjetnoj oplodnji "uzmu jajnu stanicu žene i spermije njenog muža" da nisu donori nego muz i zena. 

U svakom slucaju hvala na kritikama/prijedlozima... i kritizirajte/predlazite jos!

----------


## aenea

Prijedlog: dajte ovakav listić (isprintan ovaj tekst) ljudima oko sebe za koje znate da su jako površno upoznati sa cijelom problematikom. Čini mi se da ćemo tako najobjektivnije vidjeti što bi eventualno još trebalo doraditi.

----------


## Kaae

U nastavku je originalni tekst koji je napisala pino, bila sam ga slobodna samo lektorirati. Moja mala napomena: zadnja natuknica zadnjeg pitanja cini mi se malo nejasnom - mozda bi trebalo malo bolje objasniti sto je taj muski faktor, itd. (Ne mogu sama, jer ni sama ne znam!  :Smile: )

-------------------------------

*Je li neplodnost bolest?* 
Svjetska zdravstvena organizacija kaže – *da*. Izvantjelesna oplodnja zadnji je korak u liječenju neplodnosti i primijenjuje se kad sve drugo ne djeluje, baš kao što se pristupa i dijalizi i transplantaciji, kao zadnjem koraku u liječenju bubrega, tek kad uklanjanje uzroka bolesti nije moguće. 

*Koliki je postotak neplodnih parova?* 
Neplodno je15-20% populacije. Ako poznajete šest parova između 20 i 40 godina, jedan od njih ima problem, ali vjerojatno o tome ne priča, jer je prebolno i preintimno da bi se moglo podijeliti s poznanicima, susjedima ili čak i s vlastitom obitelji. 

*Zašto neplodni parovi baš MORAJU imati dijete?* 
Želja za djetetom duboko je usađena u ljudsku vrstu –  inače bismo izumrli. Biti u nemogućnosti čovjeku kojeg volimo podariti dijete koje će nam biti sreća i ponos, ne moći ono što drugima uspijeva bez razmišljanja i truda, iako to silno želimo, to je duševna bol koju ne mogu zamisliti oni koji je nisu i sami iskusili. Nikakvo blago ne može nadomjestiti radost koju čovjek osjeća kad mu se njegovo malo dijete nasmiješi. Upravo zbog toga, mnogi su spremni prodati kuću i automobil, podići kredite, riskirati zaposlenje brojnim izostancima – sve to samo kako bi i oni mogli postati roditelji, uz pomoć medicine, ako treba.

*Zašto neplodni parovi jednostavno ne posvoje dijete?* 
U Hrvatskoj nema dovoljno djece za posvajanje – na svako dijete dolazi 9 posvojitelja Godišnje se posvoji samo 120-oro djece, a novim zakonom pritisak će još više porasti.

*Zašto žene toliko dugo čekaju kako bi imale dijete?* 
Neplodni parovi ne odgađaju roditeljstvo. Dugo se pokušava zanijeti prirodnim putem, zatim se pristupa nizu različitih postupaka liječenja, od kojih je posljednji izvantjelesna oplodnja, tj. IVF. Prije prvog IVF-a često prođe pet i više godina, a njegova je stopa uspješnosti relativno mala. Na red za postupak čeka se i više od godinu dana

*Što je to umjetno u “umjetnoj oplodnji”?* 
Zapravo – *ništa*!  U većini slučajeva, problem je u fizičkom susretu jajne stanice i spermija, do kojega ne može doći zbog neredovite ovulacije, začepljenih jajovoda ili malog broja spermija, odnosno njihove slabe pokretljivosti. U izvantjelesnoj oplodnji, liječnici uzimaju jajnu stanicu i spermij te ih fizički približavaju kako bi se oni prirodno spojili. Spoje li se, zametak se vraća ženi nakon tri ili pet dana.

*Koliki je postotak uspješnosti izvantjelesne oplodnje (IVF-a)?*
Prije donošenja novoga Zakona, stopa uspješnosti u Hrvatskoj bila je 25-30%, a cijena jednog postupka kretala se oko 15,000 kuna. Da bi se došlo do toliko željene trudnoće, u prosjeku su bila potrebna tri postupka. Objašnjenje ovako niskoga postotka nesavršena je priroda – samo 40% embrija je zdravo i sposobno postati bebom, ako se uopće prime za zid maternice. Spontani pobačaji počinju se događati od samog trenutka začeća, kada su i daleko najbrojniji.

*Kako će se novi zakon odraziti na bračne parove koji se žele podvrgnuti izvantjelesnoj oplodnji?*
Kako bismo predvidjeli budućnost, možemo se poslužiti primjerom Italije, koja je ovakav zakon (koji određuje mogućnost oplođivanja samo tri jajne stanice i zabranjuje zamrzivanje embrija) imala na snazi punih pet godina, prije nego što ga je njihov Ustavni sud promijenio.
- Stopa uspjeha smanjila se za jednu trećinu, što znači da u budućnosti možemo očekivati da će prije trudnoće biti potrebno pet, umjesto tri postupka, odnosno da će se na dijete čekati oko dvije godine duže, uz dodatni trošak od oko 30,000 kuna.
- Broj parova koji odlazi na liječenje u inozemstvo se učetverostručio. Nijemci i Talijani su najveći “IVF turisti” upravo zbog iznimno loših reproduktivnih zakona. U Sloveniji, primjerice, jedan postupak stoji od 3000 do 4000 eura.
- Postoji vjerojatnost da će porasti broj trojki kod mladih žena, recimo s muškim faktorom. U Italiji, takvih je trudnoća bilo 6%, a one donose iznimno velike stope komplikacija.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Moja mala napomena: zadnja natuknica zadnjeg pitanja cini mi se malo nejasnom - mozda bi trebalo malo bolje objasniti sto je taj *muski faktor*, itd. (


Muški uzrok neplodnosti...?

I ja bi bez ovog _recimo_

Inače Pino   :Klap:  


P.S.
Pino, jesi li ti ovo stavila na komentare ispod nekog članka, ne sjećam se točno, od jučer ili danas?

----------


## Angie75

> Prijedlog: dajte ovakav listić (isprintan ovaj tekst) ljudima oko sebe za koje znate da su jako površno upoznati sa cijelom problematikom. Čini mi se da ćemo tako najobjektivnije vidjeti što bi eventualno još trebalo doraditi.


A kad se doradi, zašto ga ne poslati u sve novine i medije. Mislim da bi i novinari prilikom obrade neke teme povezane s mpo bili zahvalni za ovakav oblik informacije, a možda bi ga i objavili.

----------


## aenea

Ajde, molim vas, *što prije* probajte isprintati ovo do sada napisano i dati ljudima oko sebe. I sva dodatna eventualna pitanja - postavite tu.

----------


## wewa

evo i mog sicusnog doprinosa - nadogradila sam tekst koji je Kaae lektorisala:

*Je li neplodnost bolest?* 
Svjetska zdravstvena organizacija kaže – *da*. Izvantjelesna oplodnja zadnji je korak u liječenju neplodnosti i primijenjuje se kad ništa drugo ne djeluje, baš kao što se pristupa i dijalizi i transplantaciji, kao zadnjem koraku u liječenju bubrega, tek kad uklanjanje uzroka bolesti nije moguće. 

*Koji su najčešći uzroci neplodnosti?*
Svjetska zdravstvena organizacija izvještava da je muška neplodnost u porastu, te da je danas muški faktor uzrokom bračne neplodnosti trećine parova. Kod 30% parova neplodnost je posljedica začepljenih jajovoda ili neredovite menstruacije kod žene. Kod ostalih parova radi se o obostranim poteškoćama ili neobjašnjivoj neplodnosti. 

*Koliki je postotak neplodnih parova?* 
Neplodno je 15-20% populacije. Ako poznajete šest parova između 20 i 40 godina, jedan od njih ima problem, ali vjerojatno o tome ne priča, jer je prebolno i preintimno da bi se moglo podijeliti s poznanicima, susjedima ili čak i s vlastitom obitelji. 

*Zašto neplodni parovi baš MORAJU imati dijete?* 
Želja za djetetom duboko je usađena u ljudsku vrstu – inače bismo izumrli. Biti u nemogućnosti s čovjekom kojeg volimo roditi dijete koje će nam biti sreća i ponos, ne moći ono što drugima uspijeva bez razmišljanja i truda, iako to silno želimo, to je duševna bol koju ne mogu zamisliti oni koji je nisu i sami iskusili. Nikakvo blago ne može nadomjestiti radost koju čovjek osjeća kad mu se njegovo malo dijete nasmiješi. Upravo zbog toga, mnogi su spremni prodati kuću i automobil, podići kredite, riskirati zaposlenje brojnim izostancima – sve to samo kako bi i oni mogli postati roditelji, uz pomoć medicine, ako treba. 

*Zašto neplodni parovi jednostavno ne posvoje dijete?* 
U Hrvatskoj nema dovoljno djece za posvajanje – na svako dijete dolazi 9 posvojitelja Godišnje se posvoji samo 120-oro djece, a novim zakonom pritisak će još više porasti. 

*Zašto parovi toliko dugo čekaju kako bi imali dijete?* 
Neplodni parovi ne odgađaju roditeljstvo. Dugo se pokušava zanijeti prirodnim putem, zatim se pristupa nizu različitih postupaka liječenja, od kojih je posljednji izvantjelesna oplodnja, tj. IVF. Prije prvog IVF-a često prođe pet i više godina, a njegova je stopa uspješnosti relativno mala - liječnici predviđaju da će 60% parova koju se podvrgnu medicinskoj oplodnji uspjeti ostvariti trudnoću u najmanje 4 pokušaja. Na red za postupak čeka se i više od godinu dana.

*Što je to umjetno u “umjetnoj oplodnji”?* 
Zapravo – *ništa*! U većini slučajeva, problem je u fizičkom susretu jajne stanice i spermija, do kojega ne može doći zbog neredovite ovulacije, začepljenih jajovoda ili malog broja spermija, odnosno njihove slabe pokretljivosti. U izvantjelesnoj oplodnji, liječnici uzimaju jajnu stanicu žene i spermij njenog partnera te ih fizički približavaju kako bi se oni prirodno spojili. Spoje li se, zametak se vraća ženi nakon tri ili pet dana. 

*Koliki je postotak uspješnosti izvantjelesne oplodnje (IVF-a)?* 
Prije donošenja novoga Zakona, stopa uspješnosti u Hrvatskoj bila je 25-30%, a cijena jednog postupka kretala se oko 15,000 kuna. Da bi se došlo do toliko željene trudnoće, u prosjeku su bila potrebna tri postupka. Objašnjenje ovako niskoga postotka nesavršena je priroda – samo 40% embrija je zdravo i sposobno postati bebom, ako se uopće prime za zid maternice. Spontani pobačaji počinju se događati od samog trenutka začeća, kada su i daleko najbrojniji. 

*Kako će se novi zakon odraziti na bračne parove koji se žele podvrgnuti izvantjelesnoj oplodnji?* 
Kako bismo predvidjeli budućnost, možemo se poslužiti primjerom Italije, koja je ovakav zakon (koji određuje mogućnost oplođivanja samo tri jajne stanice i zabranjuje zamrzivanje embrija) imala na snazi punih pet godina, prije nego što ga je njihov Ustavni sud promijenio. 
- Stopa uspjeha smanjila se za jednu trećinu, što znači da u budućnosti možemo očekivati da će prije trudnoće biti potrebno pet, umjesto tri postupka, odnosno da će se na dijete čekati oko dvije godine duže, uz dodatni trošak od oko 30,000 kuna. 
- Broj parova koji odlazi na liječenje u inozemstvo se učetverostručio. Nijemci i Talijani su najveći “IVF turisti” upravo zbog iznimno loših reproduktivnih zakona. U Sloveniji, primjerice, jedan postupak stoji od 3000 do 4000 eura. 
- Postoji vjerojatnost da će porasti broj trojki kod mladih žena koje postupke medicinske oplodnje prolaze zbog smanjene plodnosti partnera. U Italiji je, zbog rigidnih zakonskih odredbi, takvih trudnoća bilo 6%, a one donose iznimno velike stope komplikacija.

----------


## bibi

ovo je sjedni 5  :Naklon:

----------


## ina33

> - Stopa uspjeha smanjila se za jednu trećinu, što znači da u budućnosti možemo očekivati da će prije trudnoće biti potrebno pet, umjesto tri postupka, odnosno da će se na dijete čekati oko dvije godine duže, uz dodatni trošak od oko 30,000 kuna.


Fanta, s time da bih ja u ovaj bulet dodala kolika je enivej prosječna uspješnost u HRV, znači ovako:
- Stopa uspjeha smanjila se za jednu trećinu, što znači da u budućnosti možemo očekivati da će prije trudnoće biti potrebno pet, umjesto tri postupka, odnosno da će se na dijete čekati oko dvije godine *duže (procječna uspješnost postupka je 30% u Hrvatskoj, sada bi pala 15% po postupku)*, uz dodatni trošak od oko 30,000 kuna. 

Ovo boldano je dodani tekst, u print verziji to ne treba bit boldano.

----------


## Kaae

Promijenjen tekst - dodano ovo sto je ina napisala. 

------------------------
*Je li neplodnost bolest?* 
Svjetska zdravstvena organizacija kaže – *da*. Izvantjelesna oplodnja zadnji je korak u liječenju neplodnosti i primijenjuje se kad ništa drugo ne djeluje, baš kao što se pristupa i dijalizi i transplantaciji, kao zadnjem koraku u liječenju bubrega, tek kad uklanjanje uzroka bolesti nije moguće. 

*Koji su najčešći uzroci neplodnosti?*
Svjetska zdravstvena organizacija izvještava da je muška neplodnost u porastu, te da je danas muški faktor uzrokom bračne neplodnosti trećine parova. Kod 30% parova neplodnost je posljedica začepljenih jajovoda ili neredovite menstruacije kod žene. Kod ostalih parova radi se o obostranim poteškoćama ili neobjašnjivoj neplodnosti. 

*Koliki je postotak neplodnih parova?* 
Neplodno je 15-20% populacije. Ako poznajete šest parova između 20 i 40 godina, jedan od njih ima problem, ali vjerojatno o tome ne priča, jer je prebolno i preintimno da bi se moglo podijeliti s poznanicima, susjedima ili čak i s vlastitom obitelji. 

*Zašto neplodni parovi baš MORAJU imati dijete?* 
Želja za djetetom duboko je usađena u ljudsku vrstu – inače bismo izumrli. Biti u nemogućnosti s čovjekom kojeg volimo roditi dijete koje će nam biti sreća i ponos, ne moći ono što drugima uspijeva bez razmišljanja i truda, iako to silno želimo, to je duševna bol koju ne mogu zamisliti oni koji je nisu i sami iskusili. Nikakvo blago ne može nadomjestiti radost koju čovjek osjeća kad mu se njegovo malo dijete nasmiješi. Upravo zbog toga, mnogi su spremni prodati kuću i automobil, podići kredite, riskirati zaposlenje brojnim izostancima – sve to samo kako bi i oni mogli postati roditelji, uz pomoć medicine, ako treba. 

*Zašto neplodni parovi jednostavno ne posvoje dijete?* 
U Hrvatskoj nema dovoljno djece za posvajanje – na svako dijete dolazi 9 posvojitelja Godišnje se posvoji samo 120-oro djece, a novim zakonom pritisak će još više porasti. 

*Zašto parovi toliko dugo čekaju kako bi imali dijete?* 
Neplodni parovi ne odgađaju roditeljstvo. Dugo se pokušava zanijeti prirodnim putem, zatim se pristupa nizu različitih postupaka liječenja, od kojih je posljednji izvantjelesna oplodnja, tj. IVF. Prije prvog IVF-a često prođe pet i više godina, a njegova je stopa uspješnosti relativno mala - liječnici predviđaju da će 60% parova koju se podvrgnu medicinskoj oplodnji uspjeti ostvariti trudnoću u najmanje 4 pokušaja. Na red za postupak čeka se i više od godinu dana.

*Što je to umjetno u “umjetnoj oplodnji”?* 
Zapravo – *ništa*! U većini slučajeva, problem je u fizičkom susretu jajne stanice i spermija, do kojega ne može doći zbog neredovite ovulacije, začepljenih jajovoda ili malog broja spermija, odnosno njihove slabe pokretljivosti. U izvantjelesnoj oplodnji, liječnici uzimaju jajnu stanicu žene i spermij njenog partnera te ih fizički približavaju kako bi se oni prirodno spojili. Spoje li se, zametak se vraća ženi nakon tri ili pet dana. 

*Koliki je postotak uspješnosti izvantjelesne oplodnje (IVF-a)?* 
Prije donošenja novoga Zakona, stopa uspješnosti u Hrvatskoj bila je 25-30%, a cijena jednog postupka kretala se oko 15,000 kuna. Da bi se došlo do toliko željene trudnoće, u prosjeku su bila potrebna tri postupka. Objašnjenje ovako niskoga postotka nesavršena je priroda – samo 40% embrija je zdravo i sposobno postati bebom, ako se uopće prime za zid maternice. Spontani pobačaji počinju se događati od samog trenutka začeća, kada su i daleko najbrojniji. 

*Kako će se novi zakon odraziti na bračne parove koji se žele podvrgnuti izvantjelesnoj oplodnji?* 
Kako bismo predvidjeli budućnost, možemo se poslužiti primjerom Italije, koja je ovakav zakon (koji određuje mogućnost oplođivanja samo tri jajne stanice i zabranjuje zamrzivanje embrija) imala na snazi punih pet godina, prije nego što ga je njihov Ustavni sud promijenio. 
- Stopa uspjeha smanjila se za jednu trećinu, što znači da u budućnosti možemo očekivati da će prije trudnoće biti potrebno pet, umjesto tri postupka, odnosno da će se na dijete čekati oko dvije godine duže, uz dodatni trošak od oko 30,000 kuna. Prosječna uspješnost postupka u Hrvatskoj je 30%, a sada bi pala na samo 15% po postupku.
- Broj parova koji odlazi na liječenje u inozemstvo se učetverostručio. Nijemci i Talijani su najveći “IVF turisti” upravo zbog iznimno loših reproduktivnih zakona. U Sloveniji, primjerice, jedan postupak stoji od 3000 do 4000 eura. 
- Postoji vjerojatnost da će porasti broj trojki kod mladih žena koje postupke medicinske oplodnje prolaze zbog smanjene plodnosti partnera. U Italiji je, zbog rigidnih zakonskih odredbi, takvih trudnoća bilo 6%, a one donose iznimno velike stope komplikacija.

----------


## pino

evo jos nekih preinaka: 

Ako poznajete šest parova između 20 i 40 godina, jedan od njih ima problem, ali vjerojatno o tome ne priča,
bi trebalo biti 
Ako poznajete šest parova između 20 i 40 godina, vjerojatno jedan od njih ima problem, ali  o tome ne priča,  
(jer ipak se radi o statistikama)

Biti u nemogućnosti s čovjekom kojeg volimo roditi dijete - super, drago mi je da ste to uhvatili  :Smile:  onako malo previse servilno zvuci; hm, mozda samo malo drugacije, recimo "Ne moći imati dijete s čovjekom koga voliš"?


a njegova je stopa uspješnosti relativno mala - liječnici predviđaju da će 60% parova koju se podvrgnu medicinskoj oplodnji uspjeti ostvariti trudnoću u najmanje 4 pokušaja.
to bi smanjila jer je dugacka recenica, i o postocima uspjeha se prica u drugom buletu, i osim toga taj podatak ce se promijeniti jer ce se stopa uspjeha smanjiti. 
ja bi stavila "a njegova je stopa uspješnosti relativno mala pa cesto treba vise od 3 postupka" ili mnogo postupaka (samo ja uvijek volim precizirat ako se moze). 

ovo stavljanje umjetna oplodnja pod navodnike mi se jako svidja. 

"U izvantjelesnoj oplodnji, liječnici uzimaju jajnu stanicu žene i spermij njenog partnera te ih fizički približavaju kako bi se oni prirodno spojili." malo mi je nezgodna implikacija da tu doktori nesto aktivno rade, umjesto da ostave prirodnom procesu da se sam desi, tj. da je njihova intervencija samo stavit gamete blizu jednog drugoga.

O postocima uspjesnosti bi se vise moralo reci jer ovisi i o godinama zene, to je previse pojednostavljeno, a ne znam kako to lijepo koncizno reci bez kompliciranja. 

U zadnjoj tocki mi je palo na pamet nekako ukljuciti Golemov citat da se pametan uci na tudjim greskama, tj. na primjeru Italije, isto moram bolje razmisliti kako to reci. 

Sto se tice zadnje stavke, trudnoce s trojkama - sad citam jucer opet zakon
i razlikuje se od talijanskog. U hrvatskoj verziji stoji, clanak 15, stavak 2 "Broj zametaka koji se unose u tijelo žene ne može biti veći od onoga koji, u skladu s profesionalnim dostignućima i iskustvima obećava uspješan postupak medicinske oplodnje i koliko je moguće ograničava rizik višeplodne trudnoće. " sto znaci da zapravo pacijentice ne moraju primati trojke nazad ako su izgledne; ali onda se zena dovodi u situaciju u kojoj mora odluciti hoce li jednoga bacit, posto ga ne moze zamrznuti.

----------


## pino

Inace, puno vam hvala na svim komentarima i promjenama, bas ljepse zvuci, manje kolokvijalno. bas mi se svidja team effort!

----------


## seni

> evo jos nekih preinaka: 
> 
> Biti u nemogućnosti s čovjekom kojeg volimo roditi dijete - super, drago mi je da ste to uhvatili  onako malo previse servilno zvuci; hm, mozda samo malo drugacije, recimo "Ne moći imati dijete s čovjekom koga voliš"?


ne moci imati dijete s *osobom* koju volis.

covjek u principu ipak asocira prvenstveno na muskarca, pa opet ispada  da je piatanje neplodnosti zensko pitanje.

----------


## wewa

> pino prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> evo jos nekih preinaka: 
> 
> Biti u nemogućnosti s čovjekom kojeg volimo roditi dijete - super, drago mi je da ste to uhvatili  onako malo previse servilno zvuci; hm, mozda samo malo drugacije, recimo "Ne moći imati dijete s čovjekom koga voliš"?
> 
> 
> ne moci imati dijete s *osobom* koju volis.
> ...


ovo mi je njabolja varijanta dosad!

pino, svidja mi se i ovo o statistici - a sto se tice Hr statistike, nisam htjela u to ulaziti jer ne raspolazem podacima.

opis postupka, ovog laboratorijskog dijela zaista zvuci malo awkward - mozda "Liječnici uzimaju jajnu stanicu žene i spermij njenog partnera te im omogućavaju spajanje koje je inace onemoguceno fizickim preprekama u zeninom tijelu, zbog sporosti ili nedovoljnog broja spermija. Ako dodje do spajanja i oplodnje, zametak se vraca zeni nakon 3 ili 5 dana." - ovdje je sumiran cijeli pasus.

sto se tice implikacija ovog zakona, mozda ne bi trebalo ici detaljno, jer je ovaj letak ipak prije svega namijenjen upoznavanju javnosti sa osnovnim pojmovima MPO kao takve.
Mozda ostaviti zadnji bulet u istom gl. vremenu kao i ostale, pa izbjegnemo spekulaciju:

Kako će se novi zakon odraziti na bračne parove koji se žele podvrgnuti izvantjelesnoj oplodnji? 

Budućnost možemo predvidjeti na primjeru Italije, koja je ovakav zakon (s mogućnoscu oplođivanja samo tri jajne stanice i zabranom zamrzavanje embrija) imala na snazi punih pet godina, prije no što ga je njihov Ustavni sud promijenio. 
- *Stopa uspjeha smanjila se za jednu trećinu*. To znači da možemo očekivati da će većini parova za ostvarivanje trudnoće biti potrebno pet, umjesto tri postupka, odnosno da će na dijete čekati barem dvije godine duže, uz dodatni trošak od oko 30,000 kuna. Dosadašnja prosječna uspješnost postupka u Hrvatskoj bila je 30%, dok bi ubuduće pala na samo 15% po postupku. 
- *Broj parova koji odlazi na liječenje u inozemstvo se učetverostručio.* Nijemci i Talijani su najveći “IVF turisti” upravo zbog iznimno loših reproduktivnih zakona. Parovi iz Hrvatske najčešće radi postupaka medicinske oplodnje putuju u Sloveniju, Češku i Belgiju. U Sloveniji, primjerice, jedan postupak stoji od 3000 do 4000 eura. 
- *Porastao je broj višeplodnih trudnoća.* U Italiji je, zbog rigidnih zakonskih odredbi, trudnoća s trojkama bilo 6%, a one donose iznimno velike stope komplikacija. Velika je vjerojatnost da će i u Hrvatskoj porasti broj višeplodnih trudnoća, budući da Zakon predviđa oplodnju 3 jajne stanice u jednom postupku - parovi će se morati riskirati trojke u uspješnom postupku, ukoliko ne žele odbaciti zametke čije zamrzavanje ovaj Zakon brani.

----------


## Kaae

Promijenjeni dijelovi koje su oznacile pino i seni. Nisam dirala spajanje jajnih stanica jer se ne usudim - ne vjerujem da sama dovoljno razumijem postotak da bih znala tocno napisati o cemu je rijec. Dodana je i zadnja stavka iz wewinog posta.

---------------

*Je li neplodnost bolest?* 
Svjetska zdravstvena organizacija kaže – *da*. Izvantjelesna oplodnja zadnji je korak u liječenju neplodnosti i primijenjuje se kad ništa drugo ne djeluje, baš kao što se pristupa i dijalizi i transplantaciji, kao zadnjem koraku u liječenju bubrega, tek kad uklanjanje uzroka bolesti nije moguće. 

*Koji su najčešći uzroci neplodnosti?*
Svjetska zdravstvena organizacija izvještava da je muška neplodnost u porastu, te da je danas muški faktor uzrokom bračne neplodnosti trećine parova. Kod 30% parova neplodnost je posljedica začepljenih jajovoda ili neredovite menstruacije kod žene. Kod ostalih parova radi se o obostranim poteškoćama ili neobjašnjivoj neplodnosti. 

*Koliki je postotak neplodnih parova?* 
Neplodno je 15-20% populacije. Ako poznajete šest parova između 20 i 40 godina, vjerojatno je da jedan od njih ima problem, ali o tome ne priča, jer je prebolno i preintimno da bi se moglo podijeliti s poznanicima, susjedima ili čak i s vlastitom obitelji. 

*Zašto neplodni parovi baš MORAJU imati dijete?* 
Želja za djetetom duboko je usađena u ljudsku vrstu – inače bismo izumrli. Biti u nemogućnosti s osobom koju volimo roditi dijete koje će nam biti sreća i ponos, ne moći ono što drugima uspijeva bez razmišljanja i truda, iako to silno želimo, to je duševna bol koju ne mogu zamisliti oni koji je nisu i sami iskusili. Nikakvo blago ne može nadomjestiti radost koju čovjek osjeća kad mu se njegovo malo dijete nasmiješi. Upravo zbog toga, mnogi su spremni prodati kuću i automobil, podići kredite, riskirati zaposlenje brojnim izostancima – sve to samo kako bi i oni mogli postati roditelji, uz pomoć medicine, ako treba. 

*Zašto neplodni parovi jednostavno ne posvoje dijete?* 
U Hrvatskoj nema dovoljno djece za posvajanje – na svako dijete dolazi 9 posvojitelja Godišnje se posvoji samo 120-oro djece, a novim zakonom pritisak će još više porasti. 

*Zašto parovi toliko dugo čekaju kako bi imali dijete?* 
Neplodni parovi ne odgađaju roditeljstvo. Dugo se pokušava zanijeti prirodnim putem, zatim se pristupa nizu različitih postupaka liječenja, od kojih je posljednji izvantjelesna oplodnja, tj. IVF. Prije prvog IVF-a često prođe pet i više godina, a njegova je stopa uspješnosti relativno mala te je zbog toga često potrebno više od tri postupka, od kojih se na svaki čeka više od godinu dana.

*Što je to umjetno u “umjetnoj oplodnji”?* 
Zapravo – *ništa*! U većini slučajeva, problem je u fizičkom susretu jajne stanice i spermija, do kojega ne može doći zbog neredovite ovulacije, začepljenih jajovoda ili malog broja spermija, odnosno njihove slabe pokretljivosti. U izvantjelesnoj oplodnji, liječnici uzimaju jajnu stanicu žene i spermij njenog partnera te ih fizički približavaju kako bi se oni prirodno spojili. Spoje li se, zametak se vraća ženi nakon tri ili pet dana. 

*Koliki je postotak uspješnosti izvantjelesne oplodnje (IVF-a)?* 
Prije donošenja novoga Zakona, stopa uspješnosti u Hrvatskoj bila je 25-30%, a cijena jednog postupka kretala se oko 15,000 kuna. Da bi se došlo do toliko željene trudnoće, u prosjeku su bila potrebna tri postupka. Objašnjenje ovako niskoga postotka nesavršena je priroda – samo 40% embrija je zdravo i sposobno postati bebom, ako se uopće prime za zid maternice. Spontani pobačaji počinju se događati od samog trenutka začeća, kada su i daleko najbrojniji. Uspješnost postupaka, naravno, ovisi i o dobi žene.

*Kako će se novi zakon odraziti na bračne parove koji se žele podvrgnuti izvantjelesnoj oplodnji?* 

Budućnost možemo predvidjeti na primjeru Italije, koja je ovakav zakon (s mogućnoscu oplođivanja samo tri jajne stanice i zabranom zamrzavanje embrija) imala na snazi punih pet godina, prije no što ga je njihov Ustavni sud promijenio. 
- *Stopa uspjeha smanjila se za jednu trećinu.* To znači da možemo očekivati da će većini parova za ostvarivanje trudnoće biti potrebno pet, umjesto tri postupka, odnosno da će na dijete čekati barem dvije godine duže, uz dodatni trošak od oko 30,000 kuna. Dosadašnja prosječna uspješnost postupka u Hrvatskoj bila je 30%, dok bi ubuduće pala na samo 15% po postupku. 
- *Broj parova koji odlazi na liječenje u inozemstvo se učetverostručio.* Nijemci i Talijani su najveći “IVF turisti” upravo zbog iznimno loših reproduktivnih zakona. Parovi iz Hrvatske najčešće radi postupaka medicinske oplodnje putuju u Sloveniju, Češku i Belgiju. U Sloveniji, primjerice, jedan postupak stoji od 3000 do 4000 eura. 
- *Porastao je broj višeplodnih trudnoća.* U Italiji je, zbog rigidnih zakonskih odredbi, trudnoća s trojkama bilo 6%, a one donose iznimno velike stope komplikacija. Velika je vjerojatnost da će i u Hrvatskoj porasti broj višeplodnih trudnoća, budući da Zakon predviđa oplodnju 3 jajne stanice u jednom postupku - parovi će se morati riskirati trojke u uspješnom postupku, ukoliko ne žele odbaciti zametke čije zamrzavanje ovaj Zakon brani.

----------


## Kaae

> Promijenjeni dijelovi koje su oznacile pino i seni. Nisam dirala spajanje jajnih stanica jer se ne usudim - ne vjerujem da sama dovoljno razumijem postotak da bih znala tocno napisati o cemu je rijec. Dodana je i zadnja stavka iz wewinog posta.


Postotak = postupak.

----------


## sanja-m

"Objašnjenje ovako niskoga postotka nesavršena je priroda – samo 40% embrija je zdravo i sposobno postati bebom, ako se uopće prime za zid maternice. Spontani pobačaji počinju se događati od samog trenutka začeća, kada su i daleko najbrojniji. "
Da li je dovoljno jasno da je majka priroda dogovorna i za spontane (da ne bi neupuceni povezali spontane s MPO). Moj prijedlog je preformatirati u:

Objašnjenje ovako niskoga postotka nesavršena je priroda:
 – samo 40% embrija je zdravo i sposobno postati bebom, ako se uopće prime za zid maternice,
 – spontani pobačaji počinju se događati od samog trenutka začeća, kada su i daleko najbrojniji.

Dilema: da li se termin spontani treba vezati uz vrijeme začeća ili vrijeme usadjivanja u zid maternice?

----------


## sanja-m

Zašto neplodni parovi jednostavno ne posvoje dijete? 
U Hrvatskoj nema dovoljno djece za posvajanje – na svako dijete dolazi 9 posvojitelja Godišnje se posvoji samo 120-oro djece, a novim zakonom pritisak će još više porasti. 

*Osim sto postupak posvajanja traje u prosjeku nekoliko godina,* u Hrvatskoj nema dovoljno djece ...

----------


## Kaae

> "Objašnjenje ovako niskoga postotka nesavršena je priroda – samo 40% embrija je zdravo i sposobno postati bebom, ako se uopće prime za zid maternice. Spontani pobačaji počinju se događati od samog trenutka začeća, kada su i daleko najbrojniji. "
> Da li je dovoljno jasno da je majka priroda dogovorna i za spontane (da ne bi neupuceni povezali spontane s MPO). Moj prijedlog je preformatirati u:
> 
> Objašnjenje ovako niskoga postotka nesavršena je priroda:
>  – samo 40% embrija je zdravo i sposobno postati bebom, ako se uopće prime za zid maternice,
>  – spontani pobačaji počinju se događati od samog trenutka začeća, kada su i daleko najbrojniji.
> 
> Dilema: da li se termin spontani treba vezati uz vrijeme začeća ili vrijeme usadjivanja u zid maternice?


Može li ovako?


*Koliki je postotak uspješnosti izvantjelesne oplodnje (IVF-a)?*
Prije donošenja novoga Zakona, stopa uspješnosti u Hrvatskoj bila je 25-30%, a cijena jednog postupka kretala se oko 15,000 kuna. Da bi se došlo do toliko željene trudnoće, u prosjeku su bila potrebna tri postupka. Objašnjenje ovako niskoga postotka nesavršena je priroda – samo 40% embrija je zdravo i sposobno postati bebom, ako se uopće prime za zid maternice. Spontani pobačaji, neovisno o načinu na koji je do začeća došlo, mogu se dogoditi u bilo kojem trenutku trudnoće, a najbrojniji su u njezinim samim počecima.

----------


## wewa

> sanja-m prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> "Objašnjenje ovako niskoga postotka nesavršena je priroda – samo 40% embrija je zdravo i sposobno postati bebom, ako se uopće prime za zid maternice. Spontani pobačaji počinju se događati od samog trenutka začeća, kada su i daleko najbrojniji. "
> Da li je dovoljno jasno da je majka priroda dogovorna i za spontane (da ne bi neupuceni povezali spontane s MPO). Moj prijedlog je preformatirati u:
> 
> Objašnjenje ovako niskoga postotka nesavršena je priroda:
>  – samo 40% embrija je zdravo i sposobno postati bebom, ako se uopće prime za zid maternice,
>  – spontani pobačaji počinju se događati od samog trenutka začeća, kada su i daleko najbrojniji.
> ...


Kaae, super intervencija

sanja-m, super si primijetila ovo za posvajanje!

----------


## Kaae

Najnovija verzija, s intervencijom i u postupak posvajanja:

------

*Je li neplodnost bolest?* 
Svjetska zdravstvena organizacija kaže – *da*. Izvantjelesna oplodnja zadnji je korak u liječenju neplodnosti i primijenjuje se kad ništa drugo ne djeluje, baš kao što se pristupa i dijalizi i transplantaciji, kao zadnjem koraku u liječenju bubrega, tek kad uklanjanje uzroka bolesti nije moguće. 

*Koji su najčešći uzroci neplodnosti?*
Svjetska zdravstvena organizacija izvještava da je muška neplodnost u porastu, te da je danas muški faktor uzrokom bračne neplodnosti trećine parova. Kod 30% parova neplodnost je posljedica začepljenih jajovoda ili neredovite menstruacije kod žene. Kod ostalih parova radi se o obostranim poteškoćama ili neobjašnjivoj neplodnosti. 

*Koliki je postotak neplodnih parova?* 
Neplodno je 15-20% populacije. Ako poznajete šest parova između 20 i 40 godina, vjerojatno je da jedan od njih ima problem, ali o tome ne priča, jer je prebolno i preintimno da bi se moglo podijeliti s poznanicima, susjedima ili čak i s vlastitom obitelji. 

*Zašto neplodni parovi baš MORAJU imati dijete?* 
Želja za djetetom duboko je usađena u ljudsku vrstu – inače bismo izumrli. Biti u nemogućnosti s osobom koju volimo roditi dijete koje će nam biti sreća i ponos, ne moći ono što drugima uspijeva bez razmišljanja i truda, iako to silno želimo, to je duševna bol koju ne mogu zamisliti oni koji je nisu i sami iskusili. Nikakvo blago ne može nadomjestiti radost koju čovjek osjeća kad mu se njegovo malo dijete nasmiješi. Upravo zbog toga, mnogi su spremni prodati kuću i automobil, podići kredite, riskirati zaposlenje brojnim izostancima – sve to samo kako bi i oni mogli postati roditelji, uz pomoć medicine, ako treba. 

*Zašto neplodni parovi jednostavno ne posvoje dijete?* 
Osim što postupak posvajanja traje nekoliko godina, u Hrvatskoj nema dovoljno djece za posvajanje – na svako dijete dolazi 9 posvojitelja. Godišnje se posvoji samo 120-oro djece, a novim zakonom pritisak će još više porasti. 

*Zašto parovi toliko dugo čekaju kako bi imali dijete?* 
Neplodni parovi ne odgađaju roditeljstvo. Dugo se pokušava zanijeti prirodnim putem, zatim se pristupa nizu različitih postupaka liječenja, od kojih je posljednji izvantjelesna oplodnja, tj. IVF. Prije prvog IVF-a često prođe pet i više godina, a njegova je stopa uspješnosti relativno mala te je zbog toga često potrebno više od tri postupka, od kojih se na svaki čeka više od godinu dana.

*Što je to umjetno u “umjetnoj oplodnji”?* 
Zapravo – *ništa*! U većini slučajeva, problem je u fizičkom susretu jajne stanice i spermija, do kojega ne može doći zbog neredovite ovulacije, začepljenih jajovoda ili malog broja spermija, odnosno njihove slabe pokretljivosti. U izvantjelesnoj oplodnji, liječnici uzimaju jajnu stanicu žene i spermij njenog partnera te ih fizički približavaju kako bi se oni prirodno spojili. Spoje li se, zametak se vraća ženi nakon tri ili pet dana. 

*Koliki je postotak uspješnosti izvantjelesne oplodnje (IVF-a)?*
Prije donošenja novoga Zakona, stopa uspješnosti u Hrvatskoj bila je 25-30%, a cijena jednog postupka kretala se oko 15,000 kuna. Da bi se došlo do toliko željene trudnoće, u prosjeku su bila potrebna tri postupka. Objašnjenje ovako niskoga postotka nesavršena je priroda – samo 40% embrija je zdravo i sposobno postati bebom, ako se uopće prime za zid maternice. Spontani pobačaji, neovisno o načinu na koji je do začeća došlo, mogu se dogoditi u bilo kojem trenutku trudnoće, a najbrojniji su u njezinim samim počecima.

*Kako će se novi zakon odraziti na bračne parove koji se žele podvrgnuti izvantjelesnoj oplodnji?* 
Budućnost možemo predvidjeti na primjeru Italije, koja je ovakav zakon (s mogućnoscu oplođivanja samo tri jajne stanice i zabranom zamrzavanje embrija) imala na snazi punih pet godina, prije no što ga je njihov Ustavni sud promijenio. 
- *Stopa uspjeha smanjila se za jednu trećinu.* To znači da možemo očekivati da će većini parova za ostvarivanje trudnoće biti potrebno pet, umjesto tri postupka, odnosno da će na dijete čekati barem dvije godine duže, uz dodatni trošak od oko 30,000 kuna. Dosadašnja prosječna uspješnost postupka u Hrvatskoj bila je 30%, dok bi ubuduće pala na samo 15% po postupku. 
- *Broj parova koji odlazi na liječenje u inozemstvo se učetverostručio.* Nijemci i Talijani su najveći “IVF turisti” upravo zbog iznimno loših reproduktivnih zakona. Parovi iz Hrvatske najčešće radi postupaka medicinske oplodnje putuju u Sloveniju, Češku i Belgiju. U Sloveniji, primjerice, jedan postupak stoji od 3000 do 4000 eura. 
- *Porastao je broj višeplodnih trudnoća.* U Italiji je, zbog rigidnih zakonskih odredbi, trudnoća s trojkama bilo 6%, a one donose iznimno velike stope komplikacija. Velika je vjerojatnost da će i u Hrvatskoj porasti broj višeplodnih trudnoća, budući da Zakon predviđa oplodnju 3 jajne stanice u jednom postupku - parovi će se morati riskirati trojke u uspješnom postupku, ukoliko ne žele odbaciti zametke čije zamrzavanje ovaj Zakon brani.

----------


## Kanga

Bravo cure   :Love: !  Pino, odlicna ideja! Bilo bi super kad bi se u odgovorima citirale reference, ali to je dosta dodatnog posla...

Bas sinoc smo i mm i ja dosli do zakljucka da bi trebalo imati nekakav FAQ o MPO (i izglasanom zakonu) – nesto *kratko i jasno* s cim bi se postigao maksimalni efekt kod povrsnog i relativno nezainteresiranog citatelja (jer takvih je, treba biti svjestan istine, najvise i oni bi trebali biti ciljana skupina). mm je jucer povukao raspravu o MPO na svom poslu (jedna visokoobrazovna ustanova, pretezno muskog sastava) iz koje je izaslo na vidjelo da ljudi nagadaju ili imaju skroz pogresne odgovore na elementarna pitanja, nadopisujem neka:


Općenito o MPO
===============

Što je MPO? (tako bih preformurirala 1. pitanje jer mislim da bolje pogada poantu)
O: MPO je krajnji korak u lijecenju nepoldnosti (neplodnost se prema Svjetskoj zdravstvenoj organizacija svrstava u bolesti) koji se primjenjuje u slučajevima kada se trudnoća ne može postići drugim postupcima.

Koji su osnovni postupci u MPO? Ima li nuspojava? 

Koliki se postotci uspješnih trudnoća tipično postižu pohranjivanjem jajnih stanica, a koliki pohranjivanjem zametaka?

Što je to heterologna MPO? Koliki je udio heterologne MPO u ukupnoj MPO?

Koliko parova u Hrvatskoj treba MPO kako bi postali roditelji?


O izvedbi MPO u Hrvatskoj
=========================

Kolika je cijena MPO?
Da li se MPO financira iz proračuna?
Koliko MPO košta porezne obveznike na godišnjoj razini?

Koliko novaca sami pacijenti u RH godišnje ulažu u postupke MPO?
Koliki bi bio godišnji odljev sredstava ukoliko bi svi pacijenti RH preusmjerili svoje liječenje u susjedne drzave (npr. Sloveniju   :Razz:  )?

Zašto novi zakon pogađa prvenstveno siromašnije heteroseksualne vjenčane parove?

Zašto je neprihvatljivo diskriminirati vanbračne parove?

Imam li se razloga brinuti da će MPO koristiti neodgovorne samohrane majke (pod pretpostavkom da takvih uopće ima)?

Da li je moguće onemogućiti dobrostojeću ženu da ima MPO dijete s anonimnim muškarcem?

----------


## aenea

Uf Kanga...ovo traži knjigu, a ne informativni listić  :Grin:

----------


## aenea

Ali super su pitanja i jasno da ljudi malo toga razumiju..hvala  :Kiss:

----------


## pino

Kanga, mogli bi nabrajanje brojeva staviti odvojeno. Imas pravo, osnovne informacije su bitne, a brojevi se ne mogu pobijati. 

Zapravo cu sigurno sastaviti listu referenci, pa u online verziji moze imati tocne izvore, a u stampanoj verziji se posalje na internet po izvore. 

Ja bih ovako stavila ako sve stane na jedan listic: 
- ova pitanja odgovori s pocetka, lektorirani, ali sto kraci (jer ljudi nemaju dugacak raspon paznje)
- jedan box gdje su samo brojevi i i statistike (cijena, postotak uspjeha, broj pokusaja, broj j.s., postotak aneuplodnih embrija)
- jedan box gdje je slika embrija i vrlo sazeto zasto se taj zivot ne moze jos smatrati osobom, iako je genetski jedinstven zivot
- jedan box gdje se navode razlozi zasto bez obzira na vlastito vjersko i moralno uvjerenje, ne smije se onemoguciti izbor drugima koji imaju drugacije vjersko i moralno uvjerenje
- jedan box s osobnim iskustvom
- jedan box s web adresom gdje je sve podrobnije objasnjeno s izvorima

----------


## ina33

Side note: objasniti značenje riječi aneuploidno ili parafrazirati, bez korištenja te riječi + kod slike embrija staviti sliku blastociste ili 8-dnevnog - znači embrije u fazi u kojoj se transferiravaju, nikako kasnije.

----------


## ina33

Inače, sviđa mi se ovaj pristup što je napravila Kaae, uz tih par sličica, ako sam dobro shvatila da je to koncept, plus negdje staviti link na više infaća na temu.

----------


## Bebel

:Naklon:   :Naklon:  
ovo treba predati svim onim zastupnicima koji su podigli ruku za zakon i koji su osigurali kvorum.
Bravo cure :D

----------


## Kaae

> Inače, sviđa mi se ovaj pristup što je napravila Kaae, uz tih par sličica, ako sam dobro shvatila da je to koncept, plus negdje staviti link na više infaća na temu.


Nisam nista ja napravila, osim lekture i konstantnog postanja izmijenjenog teksta, da se ne pogubi tj. da se tocno zna koja je najnovija verzija. Pino, wewa i ostale cure koje kuze problematiku puno bolje od mene su autorice teksta.  :Smile: 

Sto se ovog letka tice, osobno ne bih dodavala previse strucnih termina i detaljnih objasnjenja postupaka. Ovaj letak mi se cini namijenjenim svekolikim masama koje, u pravilu, nemaju pojma sto je MPO, a bilo bi ih lijepo o tome informirati.

----------


## Alyssa

Nedavno sam vec po ne znam koji put cula jednu od najcescih zabluda neupucenih (uz onu da se ne zna tko je otac djeci iz MPO-a, iako se to zna puno cesce nego kod "prirodnih" zaceca   :Mad:  ), pa mozda ne bi bilo lose i to nekako uvrstiti - neplodni su si sami krivi, jer su u proslosti bili promiskuitetni   :Evil or Very Mad:  . Pa mozda samo ukratko nabrojati neke od mogucih uzroka neplodnosti:

- kod zena policistični jajnici, endometrioza, anomalije razvoja maternice, neprohodnost jajovoda, endokrinološke bolesti... Kod muškarca upale, posljedica zausnjaka, endokrinološke bolesti, šećerna bolest, neuromišićne bolesti, ozljeda zdjelice...

----------


## pino

Evo nesto kratko o embriju - mozete li komentirati da li je dovoljno jasno nekom tko nije procitao onaj clanak o predembriju? 

Ovo je trodnevni embrio http://www.advancedfertility.com/images/8_cell.jpg
•	Veličine zrnca pijeska
•	60-90% embrija (ovisno o ženi i dobi) nema potencijal postati beba jer ima pogrešan broj kromosoma
•	svaka stanica može postati zasebni čovjek (ako je embrio zdrav)
•	stanice se mogu prerasporediti i postati nešto sasvim različito od čovjeka (npr. zidatidiformni madež)
•	ne postoji preteča živčanog sustava jer se živčana cijev razvije tek u 3. tjednu
•	može se govoriti o individui tek od 3. tjedna kad stanice poprime svoju definitivnu ulogu u budućem organizmu
•	Sve informacije potrebne da postane čovjekom nisu sadržane samo u genima, nego se realiziraju i u interakciji s majčinom utrobom ako se embrio uspije ugnijezditi (6.-7. dan)
•	U katoličkoj teologiji, osobnost je „individualna supstancija racionalne prirode“, međutim, na stadiju do 3. tjedna života ne postoji biološka osnova niti za individuu niti za racionalnost ikakve vrste
•	Dakle, embrio, iako genetski jedinstven život (kao i sva priroda oko nas), na ovom stupnju još nema biološke pretpostavke za osobnost.

----------


## ina33

> Evo nesto kratko o embriju - mozete li komentirati da li je dovoljno jasno nekom tko nije procitao onaj clanak o predembriju? 
> 
> Ovo je trodnevni embrio http://www.advancedfertility.com/images/8_cell.jpg
> •	Veličine zrnca pijeska
> •	60-90% embrija (ovisno o ženi i dobi) nema potencijal postati beba jer ima pogrešan broj kromosoma
> •	svaka stanica može postati zasebni čovjek (ako je embrio zdrav)
> •	stanice se mogu prerasporediti i postati nešto sasvim različito od čovjeka (npr. zidatidiformni madež)
> •	ne postoji preteča živčanog sustava jer se živčana cijev razvije tek u 3. tjednu
> •	može se govoriti o individui tek od 3. tjedna kad stanice poprime svoju definitivnu ulogu u budućem organizmu
> ...


Kakav je ovaj madež na "z", je li može to nekako jednostavnije?

Ovisi li to hoće li embrij postat beba i o muškom dijelu? Ako da, onda staviti u zagrade ovisi o dobi partnera ili nešto u tom stilu?

Što znači to da svaka stanica može postati zasebni čovjek, koja stanica, to ne razumijem?

Ostalo mi je super. BTW, nisam se ni ja nešto udubljivala u onaj članak o predembrijima.

----------


## ina33

Ja bih u istupima prema laičkkoj javnosti što više isticala ova zadnja dva buleta, ali i dala ove podatke gore, jer su uvod i nešto što se pamti - zrcne pijeska itd.

----------


## pino

> Kakav je ovaj madež na "z", je li može to nekako jednostavnije?


O tome ne znam puno; to je neka tvorevina koja se sastoji od tkiva posteljice kad se stanice embrija prerasporede na neki nacin. Voljela bih kad bi netko s boljim znanjem embriologije objasnio koje su sve stvari moguce u ranom razvoju embrija a odudaraju od normalnog razvoja i nisu posljedica kromosomskih nepravilnosti.  To pobija tvrdnju da zigota sadrzi sve sto je potrebno da se formira covjek. 




> Ovisi li to hoće li embrij postat beba i o muškom dijelu? Ako da, onda staviti u zagrade ovisi o dobi partnera ili nešto u tom stilu?


Ovisi, ali posto je spermica obicno jako puno, obicno je lagano naci one koji su normalni, koji izgledaju normalno, plivaju itd. U studiji koju sam citala zbog toga je 88% aneuplodija embrija bilo uzrokovano aneuplodijom jajne stanice. 




> Što znači to da svaka stanica može postati zasebni čovjek, koja stanica, to ne razumijem?


Najlakse je objasniti na primjeru jednojajcanih blizanaca ili cak cetvorki: kad svaka od prve dvije (ili cetiri) stanice postane zasebna beba. Sve dok su stanice totipotentne (tj. mogu se pretvoriti u bilo koju stanicu u tijelu), teoretski od jedne moze postati cijeli covjek, iako se to u prirodi prakticki ne desava s 8 stanica. Ali ima jos jedan fenomen koji se moze desiti i bio je dokumentiran - kad se pocne kao jednojajcani blizanci, a poslije se stope (tj. prvo se stanice/buduci organizmi odvoje a onda se stope) - cini mi se da se to zove fetus in fetu(?)

Da, ova dva prva buleta su mi vazna jer su znacajne informacije; 
3-4 buleti su dokaz da nema jos individualnosti
5 je dokaz da nema podloge za racionalnost
6 je zakljucak potreban za predzadnji bulet
7 je odgovor na tvrdnju da zigota posjeduje sve sto je potrebno za razvoj covjeka

Zadnja dva buleta su i meni najvazniji zakljucak, ali pitam se da li je to izreceno na dovoljno neagresivan nacin, jer vazno mi je da se ne napada vjera, samo teoloski zakljucci koje propagira jedna desna struja teologije, ako se mogu tako izraziti. Meni je bila eye-opening cinjenica da se jos uopce ne precizira od strane KC da se dusa ulijeva u tijelo u trenutku oplodnje; tj. da treba raditi razliku izmedju zivota (bioloskog, kao sto je sav zivotinjski i biljni svijet) i osobe (tijelo+dusa). Ja sam smatrala da KC tako uci zdravo za gotovo, ali nije.

----------


## ina33

Pino, ne diraj onda, ostavi madež na z i sve drugo, što kraće, to bolje, a logički vodi krešendu zaključka.

----------


## ina33

> Pino, ne diraj onda, ostavi madež na z i sve drugo, što kraće, to bolje, a logički vodi krešendu zaključka.


Jedino, kužiš, da si npr. u studiju s Golemom i da te on pita kakav je to madež na "z", onda u tom slučaju treba imat spreman odgovor   :Saint: .

----------


## Lorien

> [
> - *Porastao je broj višeplodnih trudnoća.* U Italiji je, zbog rigidnih zakonskih odredbi, trudnoća s trojkama bilo 6%, a one donose iznimno velike stope komplikacija. Velika je vjerojatnost da će i u Hrvatskoj porasti broj višeplodnih trudnoća, budući da Zakon predviđa oplodnju 3 jajne stanice u jednom postupku - parovi će se morati riskirati trojke u uspješnom postupku, ukoliko ne žele odbaciti zametke čije zamrzavanje ovaj Zakon brani.


Malo sam prekasno skužila ovu temu. Cure, ideje su sjajne! 
Mislila sam samo u ovom pasusu koji citiram da se naglasi da je ta trudnoća trojki porasla kod dijela žena kojima su se sve 3 stanice oplodile. Jer ovako kad se čita ispada da se uvijek sve 3 stanice oplode i implantiraju pa će nas pitati da što se uopće bunimo protiv te odredbe. Možda da se malo pojasni da kod žena kojima se uspiju oploditi sve 3 stanice i razviju se u kvalitetne embrije postoji rizik od višeplodne trudnoće, ako shvaćate što želim reći. Jer svaka ova rečenica kad se izvadi iz konteksta mora sama za sebe opstajati u istom smislu kao i u ostatku teksta.

----------


## lilium

madezi? 
samo na brzinu, da mozda tu nije rijec o patoloskom slucaju mola hytadidosa? koja se moze razviti u jednu vrstu choriocarcinoma?  to je vrlo opaka krajnost, no na zalost dio zena prolazi i kroz to -  vise se moze naci googlajuci na "Molar pregnancy"

----------


## lilium

evo par linkova:
http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/279116-overview

http://www.cancerhelp.org.uk/help/de...asp?page=21326

----------


## lilium

> Malo sam prekasno skužila ovu temu. Cure, ideje su sjajne!


potpisujem!

----------


## Kaae

Ponavljam jos jednom cijeli tekst (nisam vec dugo :Wink: ). Hoce li biti jos promjena ili da se slozi za printanje na A4 pa da ga damo, recimo, susjedima na uvid (ili sire)?

Sto bi jos trebalo dodati?
Tko potpisuje letak? (Netko ili nitko)

Itd.
------

*Je li neplodnost bolest?* 
Svjetska zdravstvena organizacija kaže – *da*. Izvantjelesna oplodnja zadnji je korak u liječenju neplodnosti i primijenjuje se kad ništa drugo ne djeluje, baš kao što se pristupa i dijalizi i transplantaciji, kao zadnjem koraku u liječenju bubrega, tek kad uklanjanje uzroka bolesti nije moguće. 

*Koji su najčešći uzroci neplodnosti?*
Svjetska zdravstvena organizacija izvještava da je muška neplodnost u porastu, te da je danas muški faktor uzrokom bračne neplodnosti trećine parova. Kod 30% parova neplodnost je posljedica začepljenih jajovoda ili neredovite menstruacije kod žene. Kod ostalih parova radi se o obostranim poteškoćama ili neobjašnjivoj neplodnosti. 

*Koliki je postotak neplodnih parova?* 
Neplodno je 15-20% populacije. Ako poznajete šest parova između 20 i 40 godina, vjerojatno je da jedan od njih ima problem, ali o tome ne priča, jer je prebolno i preintimno da bi se moglo podijeliti s poznanicima, susjedima ili čak i s vlastitom obitelji. 

*Zašto neplodni parovi baš MORAJU imati dijete?* 
Želja za djetetom duboko je usađena u ljudsku vrstu – inače bismo izumrli. Biti u nemogućnosti s osobom koju volimo roditi dijete koje će nam biti sreća i ponos, ne moći ono što drugima uspijeva bez razmišljanja i truda, iako to silno želimo, to je duševna bol koju ne mogu zamisliti oni koji je nisu i sami iskusili. Nikakvo blago ne može nadomjestiti radost koju čovjek osjeća kad mu se njegovo malo dijete nasmiješi. Upravo zbog toga, mnogi su spremni prodati kuću i automobil, podići kredite, riskirati zaposlenje brojnim izostancima – sve to samo kako bi i oni mogli postati roditelji, uz pomoć medicine, ako treba. 

*Zašto neplodni parovi jednostavno ne posvoje dijete?* 
Osim što postupak posvajanja traje nekoliko godina, u Hrvatskoj nema dovoljno djece za posvajanje – na svako dijete dolazi 9 posvojitelja. Godišnje se posvoji samo 120-oro djece, a novim zakonom pritisak će još više porasti. 

*Zašto parovi toliko dugo čekaju kako bi imali dijete?* 
Neplodni parovi ne odgađaju roditeljstvo. Dugo se pokušava zanijeti prirodnim putem, zatim se pristupa nizu različitih postupaka liječenja, od kojih je posljednji izvantjelesna oplodnja, tj. IVF. Prije prvog IVF-a često prođe pet i više godina, a njegova je stopa uspješnosti relativno mala te je zbog toga često potrebno više od tri postupka, od kojih se na svaki čeka više od godinu dana.

*Što je to umjetno u “umjetnoj oplodnji”?* 
Zapravo – *ništa*! U većini slučajeva, problem je u fizičkom susretu jajne stanice i spermija, do kojega ne može doći zbog neredovite ovulacije, začepljenih jajovoda ili malog broja spermija, odnosno njihove slabe pokretljivosti. U izvantjelesnoj oplodnji, liječnici uzimaju jajnu stanicu žene i spermij njenog partnera te ih fizički približavaju kako bi se oni prirodno spojili. Spoje li se, zametak se vraća ženi nakon tri ili pet dana. 

*Koliki je postotak uspješnosti izvantjelesne oplodnje (IVF-a)?*
Prije donošenja novoga Zakona, stopa uspješnosti u Hrvatskoj bila je 25-30%, a cijena jednog postupka kretala se oko 15,000 kuna. Da bi se došlo do toliko željene trudnoće, u prosjeku su bila potrebna tri postupka. Objašnjenje ovako niskoga postotka nesavršena je priroda – samo 40% embrija je zdravo i sposobno postati bebom, ako se uopće prime za zid maternice. Spontani pobačaji, neovisno o načinu na koji je do začeća došlo, mogu se dogoditi u bilo kojem trenutku trudnoće, a najbrojniji su u njezinim samim počecima.

*Kako će se novi zakon odraziti na bračne parove koji se žele podvrgnuti izvantjelesnoj oplodnji?* 
Budućnost možemo predvidjeti na primjeru Italije, koja je ovakav zakon (s mogućnoscu oplođivanja samo tri jajne stanice i zabranom zamrzavanje embrija) imala na snazi punih pet godina, prije no što ga je njihov Ustavni sud promijenio. 
- *Stopa uspjeha smanjila se za jednu trećinu.* To znači da možemo očekivati da će većini parova za ostvarivanje trudnoće biti potrebno pet, umjesto tri postupka, odnosno da će na dijete čekati barem dvije godine duže, uz dodatni trošak od oko 30,000 kuna. Dosadašnja prosječna uspješnost postupka u Hrvatskoj bila je 30%, dok bi ubuduće pala na samo 15% po postupku. 
- *Broj parova koji odlazi na liječenje u inozemstvo se učetverostručio.* Nijemci i Talijani su najveći “IVF turisti” upravo zbog iznimno loših reproduktivnih zakona. Parovi iz Hrvatske najčešće radi postupaka medicinske oplodnje putuju u Sloveniju, Češku i Belgiju. U Sloveniji, primjerice, jedan postupak stoji od 3000 do 4000 eura. 
- *Porastao je broj višeplodnih trudnoća.* U Italiji je, zbog rigidnih zakonskih odredbi, trudnoća s trojkama bilo 6%, a one donose iznimno velike stope komplikacija. Velika je vjerojatnost da će i u Hrvatskoj porasti broj višeplodnih trudnoća, budući da Zakon predviđa oplodnju 3 jajne stanice u jednom postupku - parovi će se morati riskirati trojke u uspješnom postupku, ukoliko ne žele odbaciti zametke čije zamrzavanje ovaj Zakon brani.

----------


## ina33

Bilo bi dobro da bude slično kao s klarinom prezentacijom - građanska inicijativa uz podršku udruge Roda ili i/Beta, što bi značilo da bi trebalo ići na Upravne odbore s tim... Što vi mislite?

----------


## Kanga

> *Je li neplodnost bolest?* 
> Svjetska zdravstvena organizacija kaže – *da*. Izvantjelesna oplodnja zadnji je korak u liječenju neplodnosti i primijenjuje se kad ništa drugo ne djeluje, baš kao što se pristupa i dijalizi i transplantaciji, kao zadnjem koraku u liječenju bubrega,


u lijecenju bolesti bubrega





> *Zašto neplodni parovi baš MORAJU imati dijete?* 
> Želja za djetetom duboko je usađena u ljudsku vrstu – inače bismo izumrli. Biti u nemogućnosti s osobom koju volimo roditi dijete koje će nam biti sreća i ponos, ne moći ono što drugima uspijeva bez razmišljanja i truda, iako to silno želimo, to je duševna bol koju ne mogu zamisliti oni koji je nisu i sami iskusili.


, to je ogromna dusevna bol, tesko zamisliva onima koji je nisu i sami iskusili.





> Budućnost možemo predvidjeti na primjeru Italije, koja je ovakav zakon (s mogućnoscu oplođivanja samo tri jajne stanice i zabranom zamrzavanje embrija) imala na snazi punih pet godina, prije no što ga je njihov Ustavni sud promijenio.


Budućnost možemo predvidjeti na primjeru Italije koja je zakon s mogućnoscu oplođivanja samo tri jajne stanice i zabranom zamrzavanje embrija imala na snazi punih pet godina, prije no što ga je njihov Ustavni sud promijenio. Posljedice petogodisnje primjene tako rigidnih zakonskih odredbi bile su:




> - *Porastao je broj višeplodnih trudnoća.* U Italiji je, zbog rigidnih zakonskih odredbi, trudnoća s trojkama bilo 6%, a one donose iznimno velike stope komplikacija.


Trudnoca s trojkama, koje donose iznimno velike komplikacije (izmedu ostalog i rizik za smrt jednog od  fetusa - je li tocno?), bilo je cak 6%.

----------


## Kanga

> , prije no što ga je njihov Ustavni sud promijenio.


, nakon cega ga je njihov

----------


## fritulica1

O.d.l.i.c.n.o.!!!

 :Klap:

----------


## pino

Ja bih preformulirala ovo o najcescim uzrocima neplodnosti da bolje adresira zabludu da je posljedica abortusa ili promiskuitetnog ponasanja: 

Suprotno uvrijezenom misljenju da je neplodnost kazna za abortuse i promiskuitetno ponasanje, uzroci neplodnosti su urodjeni (nespusteni testisi,  policisticni jajnici, deformacije maternice, genetski poremecaji), hormonski (poremecaj spolnih hormona ili hormona stitnjace, neredovite menstruacije), mehanicki (zacepljeni jajovodi, priraslice na maternici), imunoloski (endometrioza) ili jednostavno nepoznati. Iako lijecenje neplodnosti po prirodi vise pada na zenu, uzroci su jednako podijeljeni na muske, zenske i zajednicke.

----------


## Kanga

> Suprotno uvrijezenom misljenju da je neplodnost *kazna* za abortuse i promiskuitetno ponasanje,


bolje mi zvuci *posljedica* abortusa i promiskuitetnog ponasanja nego kazna, ostalo ok

----------


## seni

> Ja bih preformulirala ovo o najcescim uzrocima neplodnosti da bolje adresira zabludu da je posljedica abortusa ili promiskuitetnog ponasanja: 
> 
> Suprotno uvrijezenom misljenju da je neplodnost kazna za abortuse i promiskuitetno ponasanje, uzroci neplodnosti su urodjeni (nespusteni testisi,  policisticni jajnici, deformacije maternice, genetski poremecaji), hormonski (poremecaj spolnih hormona ili hormona stitnjace, neredovite menstruacije), mehanicki (zacepljeni jajovodi, priraslice na maternici), imunoloski (endometrioza) ili jednostavno nepoznati. Iako lijecenje neplodnosti po prirodi vise pada na zenu, uzroci su jednako podijeljeni na muske, zenske i zajednicke.


ja cak ne bi rekla "Suprotno uvrijezenom misljenju.." jer se nadam, a i mislim da i nije tako uvrijezeno, nego nesto u stilu:

suprotno malicioznim (netocnim, populisticnim...) tvrdnjama koje sugeriraju da je neplodnost kazna za ......

jer zaista se o tome i radi. o uvijek istim ljudim akoji sve svedu na zenu, njeno tkz. promiskuitetno ponasanje, karijeru...i bla, bla....

----------


## Kanga

seni, mislim da si optimisticna   :Grin:  
znam covjeka koji uopce nije maliciozan, ali je bio npr. uvjeren da se IVF uvijek odnosi na heterolognu oplodnju (s tudim jajnim stanicama, odnosno sjemenom). sto bi drugo i mislio nakon onih golemovih izjava o 15000 odrasle ivf djece koja ce se mozda negdje sresti i tko zna sto (osnovati incestuoznu zajednicu)...

----------


## seni

> seni, mislim da si optimisticna   
> znam covjeka koji uopce nije maliciozan, ali je bio npr. uvjeren da se IVF uvijek odnosi na heterolognu oplodnju (s tudim jajnim stanicama, odnosno sjemenom). sto bi drugo i mislio nakon onih golemovih izjava o 15000 odrasle ivf djece koja ce se mozda negdje sresti i tko zna sto (osnovati incestuoznu zajednicu)...


mozda i jesam.   :Smile:  
ali meni tako grozno zvuci to "uvrijezeno misljenje", jer ta rijec "uvrijezeno" mu (misljenju)  ipak daje neku tezinu, pa mozda i neki postotak istinosti.
a to mi je prestrasno.

----------


## Kaae

Za sada stavljam 'Suprotno ucestalim tvrdnjama....'

----------


## seni

> Za sada stavljam 'Suprotno ucestalim tvrdnjama....'


to mi zvuci bas dobro   :Smile:

----------


## Kaae

Najnovija verzija:


*Je li neplodnost bolest?* 
Svjetska zdravstvena organizacija kaže – *da*. Izvantjelesna oplodnja zadnji je korak u liječenju neplodnosti i primijenjuje se kad ništa drugo ne djeluje, baš kao što se pristupa i dijalizi i transplantaciji, kao zadnjem koraku u liječenju bolesti bubrega, tek kad uklanjanje uzroka bolesti nije moguće. 

*Koji su najčešći uzroci neplodnosti?*
Suprotno učestalim tvrdnjama da je neplodnost posljedica promiskuitetnog ponašanja i abortusa, uzroci neplodnosti su *urođeni* (nespušteni testisi, policistični jajnici, deformacije maternice, genetski poremećaji…), *hormonski* (poremećaji spolnih hormona ili hormona štitnjače, neredovite menstruacije…), *mehanički* (začepljeni jajovodi, priraslice na maternici…), *imunološki* (npr. endometrioza) ili, jednostavno, nepoznate prirode. Iako liječenje neplodnosti češće zahvaća žene, uzroci mogu biti, u jednakoj mjeri, muški, ženski ili zajednički. Svjetska zdravstvena organizacija izvještava da je muška neplodnost u porastu.

*Koliki je postotak neplodnih parova?* 
Neplodno je 15-20% populacije. Ako poznajete šest parova između 20 i 40 godina, vjerojatno je da jedan od njih ima problem, ali o tome ne priča, jer je prebolno i preintimno da bi se moglo podijeliti s poznanicima, susjedima ili čak i s vlastitom obitelji. 

*Zašto neplodni parovi baš MORAJU imati dijete?* 
Želja za djetetom duboko je usađena u ljudsku vrstu – inače bismo izumrli. Biti u nemogućnosti s osobom koju volimo roditi dijete koje će nam biti sreća i ponos, ne moći ono što drugima uspijeva bez razmišljanja i truda, iako to silno želimo, to je ogromna duševna bol, teško zamisliva onima koji ju nisu sami iskusili. Nikakvo blago ne može nadomjestiti radost koju čovjek osjeća kad mu se njegovo malo dijete nasmiješi. Upravo zbog toga, mnogi su spremni prodati kuću i automobil, podići kredite, riskirati zaposlenje brojnim izostancima – sve to samo kako bi i oni mogli postati roditelji, uz pomoć medicine, ako treba. 

*Zašto neplodni parovi jednostavno ne posvoje dijete?* 
Osim što postupak posvajanja traje nekoliko godina, u Hrvatskoj nema dovoljno djece za posvajanje – na svako dijete dolazi 9 posvojitelja. Godišnje se posvoji samo 120-oro djece, a novim zakonom pritisak će još više porasti. 

*Zašto parovi toliko dugo čekaju kako bi imali dijete?* 
Neplodni parovi ne odgađaju roditeljstvo. Dugo se pokušava zanijeti prirodnim putem, zatim se pristupa nizu različitih postupaka liječenja, od kojih je posljednji izvantjelesna oplodnja, tj. IVF. Prije prvog IVF-a često prođe pet i više godina, a njegova je stopa uspješnosti relativno mala te je zbog toga često potrebno više od tri postupka, od kojih se na svaki čeka više od godinu dana.

*Što je to umjetno u “umjetnoj oplodnji”?* 
Zapravo – *ništa*! U većini slučajeva, problem je u fizičkom susretu jajne stanice i spermija, do kojega ne može doći zbog neredovite ovulacije, začepljenih jajovoda ili malog broja spermija, odnosno njihove slabe pokretljivosti. U izvantjelesnoj oplodnji, liječnici uzimaju jajnu stanicu žene i spermij njenog partnera te ih fizički približavaju kako bi se oni prirodno spojili. Spoje li se, zametak se vraća ženi nakon tri ili pet dana. 

*Koliki je postotak uspješnosti izvantjelesne oplodnje (IVF-a)?*
Prije donošenja novoga Zakona, stopa uspješnosti u Hrvatskoj bila je 25-30%, a cijena jednog postupka kretala se oko 15,000 kuna. Da bi se došlo do toliko željene trudnoće, u prosjeku su bila potrebna tri postupka. Objašnjenje ovako niskoga postotka nesavršena je priroda – samo 40% embrija je zdravo i sposobno postati bebom, ako se uopće prime za zid maternice. Spontani pobačaji, neovisno o načinu na koji je do začeća došlo, mogu se dogoditi u bilo kojem trenutku trudnoće, a najbrojniji su u njezinim samim počecima.

*Kako će se novi zakon odraziti na bračne parove koji se žele podvrgnuti izvantjelesnoj oplodnji?* 
Budućnost možemo predvidjeti na primjeru Italije koja je zakon s mogućnoscu oplođivanja samo tri jajne stanice i zabranom zamrzavanje embrija imala na snazi punih pet godina, prije no što ga je njihov Ustavni sud promijenio. Posljedice petogodisnje primjene tako rigidnih zakonskih odredbi bile su:
- *Smanjenje stope uspjeha za jednu trećinu.* To znači da možemo očekivati da će većini parova za ostvarivanje trudnoće biti potrebno pet, umjesto tri postupka, odnosno da će na dijete čekati barem dvije godine duže, uz dodatni trošak od oko 30,000 kuna. Dosadašnja prosječna uspješnost postupka u Hrvatskoj bila je 30%, dok bi ubuduće pala na samo 15% po postupku. 
- *Učetverostručenje broja parova koji odlaze na liječenje u inozemstvo.* Nijemci i Talijani su najveći “IVF turisti” upravo zbog iznimno loših reproduktivnih zakona. Parovi iz Hrvatske najčešće radi postupaka medicinske oplodnje putuju u Sloveniju, Češku i Belgiju. U Sloveniji, primjerice, jedan postupak stoji od 3000 do 4000 eura. 
- *Porast broja  višeplodnih trudnoća.* U Italiji je, zbog krutih zakonskih odredbi, broj višeplodnih trudnoća (trojki) porastao na 6%, a one donose iznimno velike mogućnosti komplikacija. Velika je vjerojatnost da će i u Hrvatskoj porasti broj višeplodnih trudnoća, budući da Zakon predviđa oplodnju 3 jajne stanice u jednom postupku . Prema tome, u uspješnom će postupku parovi biti izloženi riziku višeplodne trudnoće, ako ne žele odbaciti zametke čije zamrzavanje ovaj Zakon brani.[/quote]

----------


## Natalina

> Suprotno učestalim tvrdnjama da je neplodnost posljedica promiskuitetnog ponašanja i abortusa,


sorry što se uključujem na kraju....mislim da bi ovo trebalo brisati i jednostavno samo ostaviti koji su to uzroci bez ikakvih dodatnih insinuacija...  :Embarassed:

----------


## Natalina

U istom dijelu također



> genetski poremećaji


 ovo je pomalo nerazumljivo i za  mene koja sam u mpo, što to znači?



> (poremećaji spolnih hormona


 = disbalans

----------


## aenea

> Suprotno učestalim tvrdnjama da je neplodnost posljedica promiskuitetnog ponašanja i abortusa,
> 			
> 		
> 
> sorry što se uključujem na kraju....mislim da bi ovo trebalo brisati i jednostavno samo ostaviti koji su to uzroci bez ikakvih dodatnih insinuacija...


Meni se baš čini da bi bilo bolje da ostane..sa time u tekstu ćeš bolje razbiti predrasudu koju ljudi već imaju u glavi i raščistiš im je odmah..ne računam na to da će povezati - aha! vidiš to su uzroci neplodnosti, a ja sam mislio...
Izuzetno sam nejasna zadnjih dana, znam  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Natalina

I naravno,   :Klap:  sažeto, jasno i pregledno!
Super ste to napisale! 
 :Naklon:

----------


## Natalina

Ma sve 5! Ne želim se trpat,  sam samo predložila čisto iz razloga što je možda jednako učestala, ako ne i više tvrdnja da je to tako Bog odredio...tako da se ne bi usudila tvrdit što je i koja učestala tvrdnja...a i mislim da se samim navođenjem spomenutog čitatelju možda nesvjesno nameču nepoželjne slike.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> U istom dijelu također
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				genetski poremećaji
> 			
> 		
> ...


Mislim da će ljudi bolje razumijeti _poremećaj_ nego _disbalans_. Koliko god Hrvati bili ljubitelji tuđica   :Wink:  

I da, aenea, ovo je razumljivo, ja bi isto ostavila ovaj dio o raskalašenosti kao neuzroku neplodnosti  :Smile: , insinuacije su već tu, treba ih razbiti, jasno i glasno.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Natalina, nitko se ovdje ne trpa, što više prijedloga to bolje  :Smile:

----------


## pino

super, bas mi je drago da se raspravlja, uvijek je bolje raspravit jer nikad ne znas otkud moze doc briljantna ideja. Natalija  :Heart: 

samo da pojasnim genetski poremecaji - npr. Klinefelterov sindrom kod muskaraca je ako se dobro sjecam drugaciji gen na Y kromosomu, uzrokuje vrlo smanjeni broj sperme kod muskarca; pa translokacija kromosoma kod muskarca ili zene cesto izaziva ucestale spontane pobacaje jer je mala sansa (50% ili 25%) da dijete nema tu manu; ima i drugih rjedjih genetskih uzroka. 

"Iako liječenje neplodnosti češće zahvaća žene," - tu bi isto potrazila neki _precizniji ali svejedno kratki izraz_ koji izrazava da je zena ta koja mora proci kroz stimulaciju i postupke bez obzira na uzrok neplodnosti, jer to muski ne moze zbog prirode reprodukcije. Ovako mi zvuci malo kontradiktorno sa slijedecom recenicom, koja tvrdi da uzroci nisu cesci kod zena. Ne bi dodala ovo o muskoj neplodnosti, zato da tekst ostane sto kraci, i zato sto se vec kaze da je "krivica" pola-pola. 

Opcenito meni su upecatljiviji sto kraci izrazi i recenice, i zbog toga sto citatelju cesto moze popustiti paznja ako je recenica predugacka i preslozena.

----------


## pino

Recimo, dobro, ovdje sam velika picajzla, oprostite  :Embarassed: 


Suprotno učestalim tvrdnjama da je neplodnost posljedica promiskuitetnog ponašanja i abortusa, uzroci neplodnosti su urođeni (nespušteni testisi, policistični jajnici, deformacije maternice, genetski poremećaji…), hormonski (poremećaji spolnih hormona ili hormona štitnjače, neredovite menstruacije…), mehanički (začepljeni jajovodi, priraslice na maternici…), imunološki (npr. endometrioza) ili, jednostavno, nepoznate prirode. _(tu bi rekla, nepoznati. Jedna rijec manje, a isto znacenje. Volim sparati na rijecima, osim kad se apelira na osjecaje kad je opsirnije bolje)_. Iako liječenje neplodnosti češće zahvaća žene (_iako je zena ta koja podnosi teret postupaka IVF-a(??? cini mi se preciznije tako)_), uzroci mogu biti, (_ne bi rekla "mogu biti" nego "su", jer to je krace i dokazana je cinjenica_) u jednakoj mjeri, muški, ženski i zajednički. Svjetska zdravstvena organizacija izvještava da je muška neplodnost u porastu. _(ovo bi makla zbog konciznosti  - "less is more")_

----------


## nabla

> "Iako liječenje neplodnosti češće zahvaća žene," - .


Da, ovo je bolje:



> iako je zena ta koja podnosi teret postupaka IVF-a(??? cini mi se preciznije tako)),


Mada mozda s drugacijom formulacijom: _iako je teret postupka IVF-a (uglavnom) na zeni_....

ne znam dal ova forumalica odgovara sintaxi hrvatskog?

----------


## pino

> Što je to umjetno u “umjetnoj oplodnji”?
> Zapravo – ništa! U većini slučajeva, problem je u fizičkom susretu jajne stanice i spermija, do kojega ne može doći zbog neredovite ovulacije, začepljenih jajovoda ili malog broja spermija, odnosno njihove slabe pokretljivosti. U izvantjelesnoj oplodnji, liječnici uzimaju jajnu stanicu žene i spermij njenog partnera te ih fizički približavaju kako bi se oni prirodno spojili. Spoje li se, zametak se vraća ženi nakon tri ili pet dana.



evo zato bi ja ovako rekla, jer zelim biti sto direktnija u objasnjenju pa stavljam jajnu stanicu i spermije kao subjekte a ne objekte

Što je to umjetno u “umjetnoj oplodnji”?
Zapravo – ništa (osim mjesta radnje?)! U većini slučajeva, jajna stanica i spermiji se ne mogu fizički sresti zbog primjerice malog broja ili slabo pokretljivih spermija (opet šparam na riječima i stavljam mušku neplodnost u prvi plan da još više guram tu ideju), začepljenih jajovoda ili neredovite menstruacije (za one koji ne znaju sta je ovulacija). U vantjelesnoj oplodnji, liječnik stavi jajnu stanicu i spermije u kap tekućine na Petrijevoj zdjelici da bi došlo do oplodnje na prirodan način (ili reći, da se približe?). Ukoliko je oplodnja uspjesna i zametak izgleda zdrav (jer ima ih puno koji to nisu), vrati se ženi treći ili peti dan. 

Ne bi tražila zamjenske izraze spojiti itd, radi se o oplodnji, moramo bit sto precizniji. 

(Nadam se da se ne ljutite sto ovako inzistiram na sto manje rijeci, tj. na sto vecoj gustoci informacija po recenici...)

ne znam, ovaj pasus jos treba doraditi, moglo bi se opet naglasiti da nisu svi zameci zdravi i da ih puno pogiba u prvim danima zbog nesavrsenosti prirode.

----------


## Natalina

pino hvala na objašnjenju!
Malo sam pogledala po netu i pronašla to o čemu govoriš:



> Poremećaji spermatogeneze mogu nastati uslijed:
> 
> - prirođenih genetskih abnormalnosti (Klinefelterov ili Downov sindrom)
> - negenetskih poremećaja razvoja testisa (kriptorhizam, atrofija testisa, aplazija mladih stanica - spermatogeneze, sindrom Sertoli stanica)
> - varicocele, mumpsa, orhitisa, radijacije


i sad ja opet po istom   :Embarassed:  predlažem umjesto genetski poremećaji= poremećaji spermatogeneze...
Ne kažem da ljudi znaju što je to spermatogeneza, ali mogu kužit da je nešto vezano uz spermu....
na ovo genetski poremećaji ljudi mogu svašta pomisliti...recimo karikiram to su osobe koje se rode genetski poremećene pa zato ne mogu imati djecu, a mi znamo što znači kad se za nekog kaže da je poremećen...zato mi ta riječ nije najsretniji izbor...

----------


## pino

imas pravo, genetski poremecaj lose zvuci, zvucilo mi je i lose kad sam pisala, to je bio samo prijedlog jer vi znate izmislit puno bolje izraze. Mozda "genetski uzrok" ili samo genetski, ili jednostavno ispustit jer nije bas cesto a imamo dosta drugih primjera. (i sorry sto sam te prekrstila u Nataliju)

----------


## pino

zapravo da, svidja mi se poremecaji spermatogeneze, puno vise nego drugi izrazi, jer obuhvaca vise uzroka. thanks!

----------


## pino

Evo prijedloga za ovaj pasus: 

*Što je to umjetno u “umjetnoj oplodnji”?* 
Zapravo – ništa! U većini slučajeva neplodnosti, jajna stanica i spermiji se ne mogu fizički sresti zbog primjerice malog broja ili slabo pokretljivih spermija, začepljenih jajovoda ili neredovite menstruacije. U izvantjelesnoj oplodnji, embriolog stavi jajnu stanicu i spermije zajedno u kap tekućine da bi se oni približili i da bi se oplodnja desila prirodno. Umjesto da putuje jajovodom, zametak raste u inkubatoru u sličnim uvjetima tri ili pet dana dok se ne vrati ženi kateterom, velik kao zrnce pijeska, u istoj kapi tekućine.

Malo sam prosirila opis jer mislim da je vise tehnickih detalja u ovom slucaju jasnije za razumijevanje, i da naglasim kako je zametak malen na tom stupnju, i da se ta kap tekucine uopce ne dira, ne manipulira i slicno. Ne svidja mi se ovo "da bi se oni priblizili" doduse. Sto mislite?

----------


## aenea

odlično pojašnjeno, pino!  :Smile:

----------


## Natalina

Super pino, drago mi je :Love:  

...a što se tiće ovog pasosa, meni je eto baš ok. S obzirom da se već navelo koj su uzroci neplodnosti još bi i više pojednostavila i ostavila samo:
 Što je to umjetno u “umjetnoj oplodnji”? 
Zapravo – ništa! U izvantjelesnoj oplodnji, liječnici uzimaju jajnu stanicu žene i spermij njenog partnera te ih fizički približavaju kako bi se oni prirodno spojili. Spoje li se, zametak se vraća ženi nakon tri ili pet dana.

istina je da bi mi svi vrlo rado s malo rekli puno, ali ponekad previše informacija zbunjuje ljude...

Da li se negdje službeno navodi ovakva podjela uzroka neplodnosti; na urođene, hormonske, mehaničke, imunološke!?  :? 
...i također bi preokrenula i pojednostavila:
Koji su najčešći uzroci neplodnosti? 
Uzroci mogu biti, u jednakoj mjeri, muški, ženski ili zajednički. To mogu biti; urođeni (nespušteni testisi, policistični jajnici, deformacije maternice, poremećaji spermatogeneze…), hormonski (poremećaji spolnih hormona ili hormona štitnjače, neredovite menstruacije…), mehanički (začepljeni jajovodi, priraslice na maternici…), imunološki (npr. endometrioza) ili, jednostavno, oni koje moderna medicina još uvijek ne uspjeva/ nije uspjela otkriti/dijagnosticirati/istražiti.

----------


## Natalina

mislim da se jako dobro treba pazit što se piše:
npr.
jajna stanica i spermiji se ne mogu fizički sresti zbog primjerice malog broja ili slabo pokretljivih spermija, 

Nije važan toliko broj spermija ili njihova pokretljivost već da li oni mogu oploditi jajnu stanicu ili ne. Za oplodnju je dovoljan jedan i zato se događa da ponekad muškarci s vrlo niskim brojem spermija mogu imati djecu, ali i neki muškarci s normalnim brojem spermija ne mogu imati djecu.

ili
jajna stanica i spermiji se ne mogu fizički sresti zbog neredovite menstruacije. 

znači ako neka žena ima neredovitu menstruaciju ništa od trudnoće jer je spermić ubačen u pogrešno vrijeme ili  :?  se mislilo na neredovitu ovulaciju...ili?

----------


## Pcelica Mara

I onda meni ljudi kažu da sam cjepidlaka   :Razz:  

Vrijedne curke   :Kiss:

----------


## pino

> mislim da se jako dobro treba pazit što se piše:
> npr.
> jajna stanica i spermiji se ne mogu fizički sresti zbog primjerice malog broja ili slabo pokretljivih spermija,


Zato sam stavila "u vecini slucajeva neplodnost", da ne moram navoditi posebne slucajeve. Posebnih slucajeva ce uvijek biti, ali pogotovo u jednom kratkom informativnom listicu mislim da ih ne treba nabrajati. Mozda reci "ne sretnu" umjesto "ne mogu sresti".  I da, moze se spomenuti i morfolgija spermica, ali znaju li ljudi sta je morfologija? Cilj ovog pasusa je dokazati da su uzroci neplodnosti razliciti od abortusa i promiskuiteta, a nabrajanje uzroka sluzi tome da se vidi da abortus ili promiskuitet nemaju veze s urodjenim uzrocima, bolestima iz djetinjstva, ili hormonalnim poremecajima. Moze se smanjiti broj navedenih uzroka doduse, jer ovaj listic nije namijenjen informiranju neplodnih, nego plodno neinformiranih. 

Neredovita menstruacija = neredovita ovulacija, posto se ovulacija dogadja 14 dana prije slijedece menstruacije. Znaju li svi sto je ovulacija? Ocito ljudi na forumu da, ali mozda opca populacija ne? Onda, neke vrste neplodnosti su uzrokovane potpunim izostankom menstruacije, tzv. amenoreja. Oligoreja i amenoreja smanjuju ili onemogucavaju plodnost zbog smanjenog broja "sansi" koju par ima tokom godine, a i teze je pogoditi plodne dane. 

Zapravo zelim sto vise sve skratiti, nisam bas sretna s nabrajanjem uzroka, osim kao kontraargument abortusu i promiskuitetu.

----------


## pino

Novi zakon u brojkama:

•	Očekivana stopa uspjeha postupka 13-20% nasuprot 25-30% prije (procjena po iskustvu talijanskog zakona)
•	Prosječni broj postupaka do trudnoće 5-6 umjesto 3-4 prije
•	Cijena lijekova za IVF 4,000-8,000kn ovisno o ženi
•	Prosječna cijena postupka 15,000kn se neće mijenjati osim ako ne poskupi zbog vrlo skupog zamrzavanja jajnih stanica; u Sloveniji 3,000-4,000 eura
•	Liječenje u prosjeku skuplje 30,000kn zbog većeg broja postupaka
•	Prije se u prosječnom postupku dobivalo 8 jajnih stanica, od kojih se oplodilo 5, 3 preživila do 3. dana, 2 sposobna proizvesti bebu ako se ugnijezde
•	Sad se smiju pokušati oploditi samo 3 jajne stanice, bez garancije uspjeha, ostale će se baciti jer su mediji za zamrzavanje vrlo skupi (?? Po postupku) i potreban je vrlo vješt embriolog
•	Nesavršena priroda znači da je 60-90% embrija nezdravo od samog začeća i spontano se pobaci, bilo u laboratoriju bilo u tijelu žene
•	2 savjetovanja, pravno i psihološko, s pismenim očitovanjem, prije svakog postupka (tko će to platiti?)
•	2 doktora iz različitih institucija moraju potvrditi izvantjelesna oplodnja je potrebna
•	6 obećanih plaćenih postupaka nije sadržano u zakonu nego u još nedonesenom pravilniku Ministarstva i bit će podložno recesijskim rezanjima
•	Čekanje na red za postupak već sada je duže od godinu dana, ovim zakonom će se vjerojatno dvostruko povećati

Jel cijena gonala 200kn? Racunala sam 20-40 gonala po postupku. 
Jel se ceka na postupak vise od godinu dana po drzavnim bolnicama?

----------


## pino

> Cilj ovog pasusa je dokazati da su uzroci neplodnosti razliciti od abortusa i promiskuiteta, a nabrajanje uzroka sluzi tome da se vidi da abortus ili promiskuitet nemaju veze s urodjenim uzrocima, bolestima iz djetinjstva, ili hormonalnim poremecajima. Moze se smanjiti broj navedenih uzroka doduse, jer ovaj listic nije namijenjen informiranju neplodnih, nego plodno neinformiranih.


pobrkala sam pasuse, cilj ovoga je ilustriranje zbog cega se j.s. i spermic ne srecu. Ali naravno, to nije jedini uzrok neplodnosti. Ima i da se ne mogu oploditi, kako ti kazes, a i da se oplodnja desi, a implantacija izostane npr. kod imunoloskih problema. Medjutim cilj IVF-a kao "umjetne" metode je bas zblizavanje js. i spermica, i on ne moze pomoci kod uzroka neplodnosti kao sto je to endometrioza npr. Icsi je malo drugaciji ali ne puno.

----------


## Imga

> Evo prijedloga za ovaj pasus: 
> 
> *Što je to umjetno u “umjetnoj oplodnji”?* 
> Zapravo – ništa! U većini slučajeva neplodnosti, jajna stanica i spermiji se ne mogu fizički sresti zbog primjerice malog broja ili slabo pokretljivih spermija, začepljenih jajovoda ili neredovite menstruacije. U izvantjelesnoj oplodnji, embriolog stavi jajnu stanicu i spermije zajedno u kap tekućine da bi se oni približili i da bi se oplodnja desila prirodno. Umjesto da putuje jajovodom, zametak raste *u inkubatoru* u sličnim uvjetima tri ili pet dana dok se ne vrati ženi kateterom, velik kao zrnce pijeska, u istoj kapi tekućine.
> 
> Malo sam prosirila opis jer mislim da je vise tehnickih detalja u ovom slucaju jasnije za razumijevanje, i da naglasim kako je zametak malen na tom stupnju, i da se ta kap tekucine uopce ne dira, ne manipulira i slicno. Ne svidja mi se ovo "da bi se oni priblizili" doduse. Sto mislite?


sad ja padobrančim i cjepidlačim   :Embarassed:  sorry
ali moram reći da mi fraza "u inkubatoru" odmah pred oči dovodi bebice, nedonoščad, same u inkubatorima

možda bi bolje bilo napisati nešto općenitije, kao "u optimalnim uvjetima nalik onima u maternici" ili nešto slično

----------


## pino

imas pravo. kako zvuci "u toj tekucini"? htjela bih nesto kratko.

----------


## Imga

meni zvuči dobro
sad gledam da možda bi moglo i bez ičega jer se i kasnije opet spominje tekućina




> U izvantjelesnoj oplodnji, embriolog stavi jajnu stanicu i spermije zajedno u kap tekućine da bi se oni približili i da bi se oplodnja desila prirodno. Umjesto da putuje jajovodom, zametak raste tri ili pet dana dok se ne vrati ženi kateterom, velik kao zrnce pijeska, u istoj kapi tekućine.

----------


## Imga

... da bi možda moglo...
nepismena   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## pino

*Razlozi zašto ograničenja IVF-a (3 j.s. i zamrz.) ne bi smjelo biti i zasto je novi zakon los:*

Bez obzira na moralne vrijednosti pojedinaca, zakon treba štititi SVE građane, te im omogućiti pravo na najbolje moguće liječenje i izbor da li će to pravo iskoristiti – vjernici svakako to ne moraju. 

Nema logike da je zakonom dozvoljen abortus i spirala, a izvantjelesna oplodnja  se ograničava, i to ljudima koji najviše ŽELE djecu. 

Nijedna druga religija osim Katoličke crkve nema ništa protiv zamrzavanja embrija, koji su veličine zrnca pijeska i imaju najviše stotinjak stanica koje se još nisu niti specijalizirale da postanu preteča organa. 

Nijedna druga zemlja u Evropi nema ta dva ograničenja u svojim zakonima. 

Ograničenja u zakonu ne zaštićuju embrije, ali itekako oštećuju odrasle neplodne parove koji moraju prolaziti kroz prosječno dodatna dva IVF postupka uz trošak od 30,000kn više, a kojima se usto ne omogućava da pohranjivanjem spase svoje embrije od uništavanja.

----------


## Natalina

Ako se već u jednom pasosu napisalo koji su to uzroci neplodnosti mislim da se ne treba na to vračati u odgovoru na pitanje Što je to umjetno u “umjetnoj oplodnji”? niti se treba zapetljavati navodeći...ni većinu kao ni manjinu slučajeva neplodnosti...., jednostavno treba reći u slučaju neplodnosti i to dovoljno govori za sve!

Jajna stanica i spermiji ne mogu se fizički sresti .....ali možda se i sretnu ali ne dolazi do oplodnje iz nekih dr. razloga!? 
Jedino što tu stoji je da se jajna stanica i spermiji ne mogu fizički sresti zbog začepljenih jajovoda.

Neredovite menstruacije; evo npr. moja frendica ima neredovite menstruacije, nema po 3 mj. i zatrudnjela dva puta bez ikakvog probleme i kolike još žene imaju neredovite menstruacije pa nisu neplodne i imaju djecu. Koliko u biti žena ima baš ono redovite? One će prve reći: Jea, ni ja nemam redovito i koliko žena još pa smo eto mi sve rodile bez problema...  

Tu isključivo treba odgovoriti samo na pitanje: Što je to umjetno? 
A to je embriolog (odnosno čovjek koji se upliće u nešto što bi trebalo biti prirodno), kap tekućine (umjetna tekućina-kemikalija) inkubator (to je definitivno umjetno) kateter (ni to baš ne zvuči prirodno) zrno pijeska ....

Ovo su samo sugestije uz obrazloženja...ako što smatrate korisnim iskoristite, ako ne nikom ništa!
I slobodno možete reći da sam cjepidlaka,   :Grin:  jer to ni najmanje ne smatram to uvredom....  :Kiss:

----------


## Kaae

Aaaaaa, jeste se raspricale....

Pa kako cu vas pohvatati?  :Wink: 


Sad sam svakako preumorna, sutra cu se primiti posla.  :Smile:

----------


## Kaae

Malo sam pogledala sto se pisalo i nekako mi se cini da letak polako prerasta iz jednostavnog i razumljivog u sve vise i vise strucan rad. Stvarno treba voditi racuna i o duzini. Oni koje interesira MPO, potrazit ce literaturu ili bilo kakve informacije sami. Prosjecnog gradjanina, u principu, ne zanima nista vise od par recenica koje moze preletjeti onako usput, sto znaci da bi trebale biti pisane jednostavnim, svakodnevnim jezikom i u principu uopce ne ulaziti u problematiku, recimo, spermatogeneze.

----------


## pino

Natalina, ja na to gledam a posteriori: IVF-om sve sto se omogucava je da oplodnje dodje skoro pa sigurno i to bas zato sto su j.s. i spermiji stavljeni neposredno blizu jedno drugoga. Nikakvi drugi uzroci ili problemi neplodnosti se IVF-om ne otklanjaju, osim toga da se zna da dodje do oplodnje. Npr. ne otklanjaju se oni uzroci neplodnosti koji odbacuju plod, ni oni uzroci koji su mozda vezani uz dob zene i smanjenu plodnost zbog povecanih aneuplodija jajnih stanica - njih IVF ne moze prevazici. Tak da zbilja jos uvijek smatram da je IVF zamjena za zblizavanje j.s. i spermija.   :Love:  

Kaee, imas pravo, ne bi smjelo postati strucan rad. Da onda pod uzrocima neplodnosti samo stavimo nekoliko primjera najcescih uzroka? Cekaj pogledat cu negdje koji su to...

----------


## pino

evo da stavim ono sto sam si kopirala u fajl, pa da krenemo od toga: 

Je li neplodnost bolest? 
Svjetska zdravstvena organizacija kaže – da. Izvantjelesna oplodnja zadnji je korak u liječenju neplodnosti i primijenjuje se kad ništa drugo ne djeluje, baš kao što se pristupa i dijalizi i transplantaciji, kao zadnjem koraku u liječenju bolesti bubrega, tek kad uklanjanje uzroka bolesti nije moguće. 

Koji su najčešći uzroci neplodnosti? 
Iako je teret postupka IVF-a većinom na ženi , uzroci su u jednakoj mjeri  muški, ženski i zajednički. Suprotno učestalim tvrdnjama da je neplodnost posljedica promiskuitetnog ponašanja i abortusa, uzroci neplodnosti su urođeni (poremećaji spermatogeneze, policistični jajnici, deformacije maternice), hormonski (poremećaji spolnih hormona ili hormona štitnjače, neredovite menstruacije…), mehanički (začepljeni jajovodi, priraslice na maternici…), imunološki (npr. endometrioza) ili  jednostavno nepoznati. 

Koliki je postotak neplodnih parova? 
Neplodno je 15-20% populacije. Ako poznajete šest parova između 20 i 40 godina, vjerojatno je da jedan od njih ima problem, ali o tome ne priča, jer je prebolno i preintimno da bi se moglo podijeliti s poznanicima, susjedima ili čak i s vlastitom obitelji. 

Zašto neplodni parovi baš MORAJU imati dijete? 
Želja za djetetom duboko je usađena u ljudsku vrstu – inače bismo izumrli. Biti u nemogućnosti s osobom koju volimo roditi dijete koje će nam biti sreća i ponos, ne moći ono što drugima uspijeva bez razmišljanja i truda, iako to silno želimo, to je ogromna duševna bol koju ne mogu zamisliti oni koji je nisu i sami iskusili. Nikakvo blago ne može nadomjestiti radost koju čovjek osjeća kad mu se njegovo malo dijete nasmiješi. Upravo zbog toga, mnogi su spremni prodati kuću i automobil, podići kredite, riskirati zaposlenje brojnim izostancima – sve to samo kako bi i oni mogli postati roditelji, uz pomoć medicine, ako treba. 

Zašto neplodni parovi jednostavno ne posvoje dijete? 
Osim što postupak posvajanja traje nekoliko godina, u Hrvatskoj nema dovoljno djece za posvajanje – na svako dijete dolazi 9 posvojitelja. Godišnje se posvoji samo 120-oro djece, a novim zakonom pritisak će još više porasti. 

Zašto parovi toliko dugo čekaju kako bi imali dijete? 
Neplodni parovi ne odgađaju roditeljstvo. Dugo se pokušava zanijeti prirodnim putem, zatim se pristupa nizu različitih postupaka liječenja, od kojih je posljednji izvantjelesna oplodnja, tj. IVF. Prije prvog IVF-a često prođe pet i više godina, a njegova je stopa uspješnosti relativno mala te je zbog toga često potrebno više od tri postupka, od kojih se na svaki čeka više od godinu dana. 

Što je to umjetno u “umjetnoj oplodnji”? 
Zapravo – ništa! U većini slučajeva neplodnosti, jajna stanic i spermiji se fizički ne sretnu zbog primjerice malog broja ili slabo pokretljivih spermija, začepljenih jajovoda ili neredovite menstruacije. U izvantjelesnoj oplodnji, embriolog stavi jajnu stanicu žene i spermije njenog partnera zajedno u kap tekućine da bi se oni mogli sresti i da bi se oplodnja desila prirodno. Umjesto da putuje jajovodom, zametak raste u sličnim uvjetima tri ili pet dana dok se ne vrati ženi kateterom, velik kao zrnce pijeska, u istoj kapi tekućine.

Koliki je postotak uspješnosti izvantjelesne oplodnje (IVF-a)? 
Prije donošenja novoga Zakona, stopa uspješnosti u Hrvatskoj bila je 25-30%, a cijena jednog postupka kretala se oko 15,000 kuna. Da bi se došlo do toliko željene trudnoće, u prosjeku su bila potrebna tri postupka. Objašnjenje ovako niskoga postotka nesavršena je priroda – samo 40% embrija je zdravo i sposobno postati bebom, ako se uopće prime za zid maternice. Spontani pobačaji, neovisno o načinu na koji je do začeća došlo, mogu se dogoditi u bilo kojem trenutku trudnoće, a najbrojniji su u njezinim samim počecima. 

Kako će se novi zakon odraziti na bračne parove koji se žele podvrgnuti izvantjelesnoj oplodnji? 
Budućnost možemo predvidjeti na primjeru Italije, koja je ovakav zakon (s mogućnoscu oplođivanja samo tri jajne stanice i zabranom zamrzavanje embrija) imala na snazi punih pet godina, prije no što ga je njihov Ustavni sud promijenio. 
- Stopa uspjeha smanjila se za jednu trećinu. To znači da možemo očekivati da će većini parova za ostvarivanje trudnoće biti potrebno pet, umjesto tri postupka, odnosno da će na dijete čekati barem dvije godine duže, uz dodatni trošak od oko 30,000 kuna. Dosadašnja prosječna uspješnost postupka u Hrvatskoj bila je 25-30%, dok bi ubuduće pala na samo 13-20% po postupku. 
- Broj parova koji odlazi na liječenje u inozemstvo se učetverostručio. Nijemci i Talijani su najveći “IVF turisti” upravo zbog iznimno loših reproduktivnih zakona. Parovi iz Hrvatske najčešće radi postupaka medicinske oplodnje putuju u Sloveniju, Češku i Belgiju. U Sloveniji, primjerice, jedan postupak stoji od 3000 do 4000 eura. 
- Porastao je broj višeplodnih trudnoća kod mladih zdravih žena. U Italiji je, zbog rigidnih zakonskih odredbi, takvih trudnoća s trojkama bilo 6%, a one donose iznimno veliki zdravstveni rizik za majku i djecu. Velika je vjerojatnost da će i u Hrvatskoj porasti broj višeplodnih trudnoća, budući da Zakon predviđa oplodnju samo 3 jajne stanice u jednom postupku - parovi će se morati riskirati trojke u uspješnom postupku, ukoliko ne žele odbaciti zametke čije zamrzavanje ovaj Zakon brani.

----------


## Kaae

Jel to isto sto i ovo (tele poput mene se lakse snalazi s ovim boldanim dijelovima)?

*Je li neplodnost bolest?* 
Svjetska zdravstvena organizacija kaže – *da*. Izvantjelesna oplodnja zadnji je korak u liječenju neplodnosti i primijenjuje se kad ništa drugo ne djeluje, baš kao što se pristupa i dijalizi i transplantaciji, kao zadnjem koraku u liječenju bolesti bubrega, tek kad uklanjanje uzroka bolesti nije moguće. 

*Koji su najčešći uzroci neplodnosti?*
Suprotno učestalim tvrdnjama da je neplodnost posljedica promiskuitetnog ponašanja i abortusa, uzroci neplodnosti su *urođeni* (nespušteni testisi, policistični jajnici, deformacije maternice, genetski poremećaji…), *hormonski* (poremećaji spolnih hormona ili hormona štitnjače, neredovite menstruacije…), *mehanički* (začepljeni jajovodi, priraslice na maternici…), *imunološki* (npr. endometrioza) ili, jednostavno, nepoznate prirode. Iako liječenje neplodnosti češće zahvaća žene, uzroci mogu biti, u jednakoj mjeri, muški, ženski ili zajednički. Svjetska zdravstvena organizacija izvještava da je muška neplodnost u porastu.

*Koliki je postotak neplodnih parova?* 
Neplodno je 15-20% populacije. Ako poznajete šest parova između 20 i 40 godina, vjerojatno je da jedan od njih ima problem, ali o tome ne priča, jer je prebolno i preintimno da bi se moglo podijeliti s poznanicima, susjedima ili čak i s vlastitom obitelji. 

*Zašto neplodni parovi baš MORAJU imati dijete?* 
Želja za djetetom duboko je usađena u ljudsku vrstu – inače bismo izumrli. Biti u nemogućnosti s osobom koju volimo roditi dijete koje će nam biti sreća i ponos, ne moći ono što drugima uspijeva bez razmišljanja i truda, iako to silno želimo, to je ogromna duševna bol, teško zamisliva onima koji ju nisu sami iskusili. Nikakvo blago ne može nadomjestiti radost koju čovjek osjeća kad mu se njegovo malo dijete nasmiješi. Upravo zbog toga, mnogi su spremni prodati kuću i automobil, podići kredite, riskirati zaposlenje brojnim izostancima – sve to samo kako bi i oni mogli postati roditelji, uz pomoć medicine, ako treba. 

*Zašto neplodni parovi jednostavno ne posvoje dijete?* 
Osim što postupak posvajanja traje nekoliko godina, u Hrvatskoj nema dovoljno djece za posvajanje – na svako dijete dolazi 9 posvojitelja. Godišnje se posvoji samo 120-oro djece, a novim zakonom pritisak će još više porasti. 

*Zašto parovi toliko dugo čekaju kako bi imali dijete?* 
Neplodni parovi ne odgađaju roditeljstvo. Dugo se pokušava zanijeti prirodnim putem, zatim se pristupa nizu različitih postupaka liječenja, od kojih je posljednji izvantjelesna oplodnja, tj. IVF. Prije prvog IVF-a često prođe pet i više godina, a njegova je stopa uspješnosti relativno mala te je zbog toga često potrebno više od tri postupka, od kojih se na svaki čeka više od godinu dana.

*Što je to umjetno u “umjetnoj oplodnji”?* 
Zapravo – *ništa*! U većini slučajeva, problem je u fizičkom susretu jajne stanice i spermija, do kojega ne može doći zbog neredovite ovulacije, začepljenih jajovoda ili malog broja spermija, odnosno njihove slabe pokretljivosti. U izvantjelesnoj oplodnji, liječnici uzimaju jajnu stanicu žene i spermij njenog partnera te ih fizički približavaju kako bi se oni prirodno spojili. Spoje li se, zametak se vraća ženi nakon tri ili pet dana. 

*Koliki je postotak uspješnosti izvantjelesne oplodnje (IVF-a)?*
Prije donošenja novoga Zakona, stopa uspješnosti u Hrvatskoj bila je 25-30%, a cijena jednog postupka kretala se oko 15,000 kuna. Da bi se došlo do toliko željene trudnoće, u prosjeku su bila potrebna tri postupka. Objašnjenje ovako niskoga postotka nesavršena je priroda – samo 40% embrija je zdravo i sposobno postati bebom, ako se uopće prime za zid maternice. Spontani pobačaji, neovisno o načinu na koji je do začeća došlo, mogu se dogoditi u bilo kojem trenutku trudnoće, a najbrojniji su u njezinim samim počecima.

*Kako će se novi zakon odraziti na bračne parove koji se žele podvrgnuti izvantjelesnoj oplodnji?* 
Budućnost možemo predvidjeti na primjeru Italije koja je zakon s mogućnoscu oplođivanja samo tri jajne stanice i zabranom zamrzavanje embrija imala na snazi punih pet godina, prije no što ga je njihov Ustavni sud promijenio. Posljedice petogodisnje primjene tako rigidnih zakonskih odredbi bile su:
- *Smanjenje stope uspjeha za jednu trećinu.* To znači da možemo očekivati da će većini parova za ostvarivanje trudnoće biti potrebno pet, umjesto tri postupka, odnosno da će na dijete čekati barem dvije godine duže, uz dodatni trošak od oko 30,000 kuna. Dosadašnja prosječna uspješnost postupka u Hrvatskoj bila je 30%, dok bi ubuduće pala na samo 15% po postupku. 
- *Učetverostručenje broja parova koji odlaze na liječenje u inozemstvo.* Nijemci i Talijani su najveći “IVF turisti” upravo zbog iznimno loših reproduktivnih zakona. Parovi iz Hrvatske najčešće radi postupaka medicinske oplodnje putuju u Sloveniju, Češku i Belgiju. U Sloveniji, primjerice, jedan postupak stoji od 3000 do 4000 eura. 
- *Porast broja  višeplodnih trudnoća.* U Italiji je, zbog krutih zakonskih odredbi, broj višeplodnih trudnoća (trojki) porastao na 6%, a one donose iznimno velike mogućnosti komplikacija. Velika je vjerojatnost da će i u Hrvatskoj porasti broj višeplodnih trudnoća, budući da Zakon predviđa oplodnju 3 jajne stanice u jednom postupku . Prema tome, u uspješnom će postupku parovi biti izloženi riziku višeplodne trudnoće, ako ne žele odbaciti zametke čije zamrzavanje ovaj Zakon brani.

----------


## pino

S americkog sajta gdje skupljaju statistike o IVFu, 
http://apps.nccd.cdc.gov/ART2006/NSR...ectedYear=2007

Tubal factor  	8%  	Other factor"  	8%
Ovulatory dysfunction 	7% 	Unknown factor 	11%
Diminished ovarian reserve 	13% 	Multiple Factors:
Endometriosis 	4% 	Female factors only 	12%
Uterine factor 	1% 	Female & Male factors 	18%
Male factor 	17% 	

A iz talijanskog izvjesca: http://www.ministerosalute.it/imgs/C...4_allegato.pdf, stranica 31, 
endokrinoloski-ovulacijski uzroci kod zene 18% 
endometrioza 5%
muski faktor 27%
idiopatska 29%
i zenski i muski faktor 19%
genetski factor 0.4%
drugo 3%

----------


## pino

zapravo iz talijanskog izvjesca, str. 34, su percentuali onih koji su isli na ivf (ovo prije je bilo ivf+aih): 
muski faktor 35% 
idiopatska 12%
i muski i zenski faktor 16%
jajovodi 13%
endokrinolosko-ovulacijska 5.2%
endometrioza 6%
smanjena ovarijska rezerva 5%

----------


## Natalina

*Koji su najčešći uzroci neplodnosti?* 
Uzroci mogu biti, u jednakoj mjeri, muški, ženski ili zajednički. To mogu biti; urođeni (nespušteni testisi, policistični jajnici, deformacije maternice, poremećaji spermatogeneze…), hormonski (poremećaji spolnih hormona ili hormona štitnjače, neredovite menstruacije…), mehanički (začepljeni jajovodi, priraslice na maternici…), imunološki (npr. endometrioza) ili, jednostavno, oni koje moderna medicina do sada još uvijek nije uspjela otkriti.

*Što je to umjetno u “umjetnoj oplodnji”?* 
Zapravo – ništa! U izvantjelesnoj oplodnji, liječnici uzimaju jajnu stanicu žene i spermij njenog partnera te ih fizički približavaju kako bi se oni prirodno spojili. Spoje li se, zametak se vraća ženi nakon tri ili pet dana.

Evo još jednom da bude jasnije ono što pokušavam reći. Na pitanja treba odgovoriti jasno bez negativnih insinuacija o "abortusu, promiskuitetu" kao i tvrdnjama tipa "u većini slučajeva", "učestalim tvrdnjama", "češće zahvaća" jer su riječi: većinom, češće, učestalo... sklizak teren, može biti, a i ne mora biti.

----------


## gupi51

Tek sam se sad uspjela malo udubiti u ovu temu pa evo moje sugestije.


Zašto neplodni parovi baš MORAJU imati dijete?
Želja za djetetom duboko je usađena u ljudsku vrstu – inače bismo izumrli. Biti u nemogućnosti s osobom koju volimo *imati* dijete koje će nam biti sreća i ponos, ne moći ono što drugima uspijeva bez razmišljanja i truda, iako to silno želimo, to je ogromna duševna bol koju ne mogu zamisliti oni koji je nisu i sami iskusili. Nikakvo blago ne može nadomjestiti radost koju čovjek osjeća kad mu se njegovo malo dijete nasmiješi. Upravo zbog toga, mnogi su spremni prodati kuću i automobil, podići kredite, riskirati zaposlenje brojnim izostancima – sve to samo kako bi i oni mogli postati roditelji, uz pomoć medicine, ako treba. 


Ono roditi mi zvuči previše arhaično (tipa žena mora svom muškarcu roditi dijete)

----------


## gupi51

Tek sam se sad uspjela malo udubiti u ovu temu pa evo moje sugestije.


Zašto neplodni parovi baš MORAJU imati dijete?
Želja za djetetom duboko je usađena u ljudsku vrstu – inače bismo izumrli. Biti u nemogućnosti s osobom koju volimo *imati* dijete koje će nam biti sreća i ponos, ne moći ono što drugima uspijeva bez razmišljanja i truda, iako to silno želimo, to je ogromna duševna bol koju ne mogu zamisliti oni koji je nisu i sami iskusili. Nikakvo blago ne može nadomjestiti radost koju čovjek osjeća kad mu se njegovo malo dijete nasmiješi. Upravo zbog toga, mnogi su spremni prodati kuću i automobil, podići kredite, riskirati zaposlenje brojnim izostancima – sve to samo kako bi i oni mogli postati roditelji, uz pomoć medicine, ako treba. 


Ono roditi mi zvuči previše arhaično (tipa žena mora svom muškarcu roditi dijete)

Što je to umjetno u “umjetnoj oplodnji”?
Zapravo – ništa! U izvantjelesnoj oplodnji, liječnici uzimaju jajnu stanicu žene i spermij njenog partnera te ih fizički približavaju kako bi se oni prirodno spojili. Spoje li se, zametak se vraća ženi nakon tri ili pet dana. 

Ovo mi je stvarno ok. Kratko, jednostavno, lako razumljivo.

Ostatak teksta je odličan. Napravile ste sjajan posao.
Nadam se da se ne ljutite na moje dvije sugestije ovako na kraju.

----------


## Kaae

> Tek sam se sad uspjela malo udubiti u ovu temu pa evo moje sugestije.
> 
> 
> Zašto neplodni parovi baš MORAJU imati dijete?
> Želja za djetetom duboko je usađena u ljudsku vrstu – inače bismo izumrli. Biti u nemogućnosti s osobom koju volimo *imati* dijete koje će nam biti sreća i ponos, ne moći ono što drugima uspijeva bez razmišljanja i truda, iako to silno želimo, to je ogromna duševna bol koju ne mogu zamisliti oni koji je nisu i sami iskusili. Nikakvo blago ne može nadomjestiti radost koju čovjek osjeća kad mu se njegovo malo dijete nasmiješi. Upravo zbog toga, mnogi su spremni prodati kuću i automobil, podići kredite, riskirati zaposlenje brojnim izostancima – sve to samo kako bi i oni mogli postati roditelji, uz pomoć medicine, ako treba. 
> 
> 
> Ono roditi mi zvuči previše arhaično (tipa žena mora svom muškarcu roditi dijete)


I meni se _imati_ cini bolje nego roditi. Mislim da sam to negdje vec i ispravljala, ali da se zagubilo. Cijela stavka se odnosi i na muskarce i na zene, pa bi trebalo uskladiti i ovaj dio s radjanjem.

----------


## Kaae

Radjanje zamijenjeno imanjem... umjetnu oplodnju nisam dirala, dok ne cujem daljnja misljenja. Dio s nabrajanjem uzroka nepolodnosti takodjer nisam dirala.. cekam da se usaglasite, svi vi koji, zapravo, o tome dovoljno i znate.  :Smile: 

--------

*Je li neplodnost bolest?* 
Svjetska zdravstvena organizacija kaže – *da*. Izvantjelesna oplodnja zadnji je korak u liječenju neplodnosti i primijenjuje se kad ništa drugo ne djeluje, baš kao što se pristupa i dijalizi i transplantaciji, kao zadnjem koraku u liječenju bolesti bubrega, tek kad uklanjanje uzroka bolesti nije moguće. 

*Koji su najčešći uzroci neplodnosti?*
Suprotno učestalim tvrdnjama da je neplodnost posljedica promiskuitetnog ponašanja i abortusa, uzroci neplodnosti su *urođeni* (nespušteni testisi, policistični jajnici, deformacije maternice, genetski poremećaji…), *hormonski* (poremećaji spolnih hormona ili hormona štitnjače, neredovite menstruacije…), *mehanički* (začepljeni jajovodi, priraslice na maternici…), *imunološki* (npr. endometrioza) ili, jednostavno, nepoznate prirode. Iako liječenje neplodnosti češće zahvaća žene, uzroci mogu biti, u jednakoj mjeri, muški, ženski ili zajednički. Svjetska zdravstvena organizacija izvještava da je muška neplodnost u porastu.

*Koliki je postotak neplodnih parova?* 
Neplodno je 15-20% populacije. Ako poznajete šest parova između 20 i 40 godina, vjerojatno je da jedan od njih ima problem, ali o tome ne priča, jer je prebolno i preintimno da bi se moglo podijeliti s poznanicima, susjedima ili čak i s vlastitom obitelji. 

*Zašto neplodni parovi baš MORAJU imati dijete?* 
Želja za djetetom duboko je usađena u ljudsku vrstu – inače bismo izumrli. Biti u nemogućnosti s osobom koju volimo imati dijete koje će nam biti sreća i ponos, ne moći ono što drugima uspijeva bez razmišljanja i truda, iako to silno želimo, to je ogromna duševna bol, teško zamisliva onima koji ju nisu sami iskusili. Nikakvo blago ne može nadomjestiti radost koju čovjek osjeća kad mu se njegovo malo dijete nasmiješi. Upravo zbog toga, mnogi su spremni prodati kuću i automobil, podići kredite, riskirati zaposlenje brojnim izostancima – sve to samo kako bi i oni mogli postati roditelji, uz pomoć medicine, ako treba. 

*Zašto neplodni parovi jednostavno ne posvoje dijete?* 
Osim što postupak posvajanja traje nekoliko godina, u Hrvatskoj nema dovoljno djece za posvajanje – na svako dijete dolazi 9 posvojitelja. Godišnje se posvoji samo 120-oro djece, a novim zakonom pritisak će još više porasti. 

*Zašto parovi toliko dugo čekaju kako bi imali dijete?* 
Neplodni parovi ne odgađaju roditeljstvo. Dugo se pokušava zanijeti prirodnim putem, zatim se pristupa nizu različitih postupaka liječenja, od kojih je posljednji izvantjelesna oplodnja, tj. IVF. Prije prvog IVF-a često prođe pet i više godina, a njegova je stopa uspješnosti relativno mala te je zbog toga često potrebno više od tri postupka, od kojih se na svaki čeka više od godinu dana.

*Što je to umjetno u “umjetnoj oplodnji”?* 
Zapravo – *ništa*! U većini slučajeva, problem je u fizičkom susretu jajne stanice i spermija, do kojega ne može doći zbog neredovite ovulacije, začepljenih jajovoda ili malog broja spermija, odnosno njihove slabe pokretljivosti. U izvantjelesnoj oplodnji, liječnici uzimaju jajnu stanicu žene i spermij njenog partnera te ih fizički približavaju kako bi se oni prirodno spojili. Spoje li se, zametak se vraća ženi nakon tri ili pet dana. 

*Koliki je postotak uspješnosti izvantjelesne oplodnje (IVF-a)?*
Prije donošenja novoga Zakona, stopa uspješnosti u Hrvatskoj bila je 25-30%, a cijena jednog postupka kretala se oko 15,000 kuna. Da bi se došlo do toliko željene trudnoće, u prosjeku su bila potrebna tri postupka. Objašnjenje ovako niskoga postotka nesavršena je priroda – samo 40% embrija je zdravo i sposobno postati bebom, ako se uopće prime za zid maternice. Spontani pobačaji, neovisno o načinu na koji je do začeća došlo, mogu se dogoditi u bilo kojem trenutku trudnoće, a najbrojniji su u njezinim samim počecima.

*Kako će se novi zakon odraziti na bračne parove koji se žele podvrgnuti izvantjelesnoj oplodnji?* 
Budućnost možemo predvidjeti na primjeru Italije koja je zakon s mogućnoscu oplođivanja samo tri jajne stanice i zabranom zamrzavanje embrija imala na snazi punih pet godina, prije no što ga je njihov Ustavni sud promijenio. Posljedice petogodisnje primjene tako rigidnih zakonskih odredbi bile su:
- *Smanjenje stope uspjeha za jednu trećinu.* To znači da možemo očekivati da će većini parova za ostvarivanje trudnoće biti potrebno pet, umjesto tri postupka, odnosno da će na dijete čekati barem dvije godine duže, uz dodatni trošak od oko 30,000 kuna. Dosadašnja prosječna uspješnost postupka u Hrvatskoj bila je 30%, dok bi ubuduće pala na samo 15% po postupku. 
- *Učetverostručenje broja parova koji odlaze na liječenje u inozemstvo.* Nijemci i Talijani su najveći “IVF turisti” upravo zbog iznimno loših reproduktivnih zakona. Parovi iz Hrvatske najčešće radi postupaka medicinske oplodnje putuju u Sloveniju, Češku i Belgiju. U Sloveniji, primjerice, jedan postupak stoji od 3000 do 4000 eura. 
- *Porast broja  višeplodnih trudnoća.* U Italiji je, zbog krutih zakonskih odredbi, broj višeplodnih trudnoća (trojki) porastao na 6%, a one donose iznimno velike mogućnosti komplikacija. Velika je vjerojatnost da će i u Hrvatskoj porasti broj višeplodnih trudnoća, budući da Zakon predviđa oplodnju 3 jajne stanice u jednom postupku . Prema tome, u uspješnom će postupku parovi biti izloženi riziku višeplodne trudnoće, ako ne žele odbaciti zametke čije zamrzavanje ovaj Zakon brani.

----------


## Kanga

> *Koji su najčešći uzroci neplodnosti?*
> Suprotno učestalim tvrdnjama da je neplodnost posljedica promiskuitetnog ponašanja i abortusa, uzroci neplodnosti su *urođeni* (nespušteni testisi, policistični jajnici, deformacije maternice, genetski poremećaji…), *hormonski* (poremećaji spolnih hormona ili hormona štitnjače, neredovite menstruacije…), *mehanički* (začepljeni jajovodi, priraslice na maternici…), *imunološki* (npr. endometrioza) ili, jednostavno, nepoznate prirode. Iako liječenje neplodnosti češće zahvaća žene, uzroci mogu biti, u jednakoj mjeri, muški, ženski ili zajednički. Svjetska zdravstvena organizacija izvještava da je muška neplodnost u porastu.


Meni se cini da bi bilo bolje izbjeci klasifikacije - manje rijec, a sasvim dovoljno za informativni listic.

*Koji su uzroci neplodnosti?*
Suprotno predrasudama (neutemeljenom mišljenju ?, urbanom mitu ?) da je neplodnost posljedica promiskuitetnog ponašanja i abortusa, uzroci neplodnosti su biološke prirode i u jednakoj mjeri uvjetovani ženskim, muškim ili zajedničkim faktorima. Neki od najčeših poznatih uzroka neplodnosti uključuju poremećaj stvaranja sperme, policistične jajnike, začepljene jajovode, nespuštene testise, poremećaj spolnih hormona ili hormona štitnjače, razne poremećaje maternice, endometriozu, i sl. Iako liječenje neplodnosti češće zahvaća žene, svjetska zdravstvena organizacija izvještava da je muška neplodnost u porastu.




> Budućnost možemo predvidjeti na primjeru Italije koja je zakon s mogućnoscu oplođivanja samo tri jajne stanice i zabranom zamrzavanje embrija imala na snazi punih pet godina, prije no što ga je njihov Ustavni sud promijenio. Posljedice petogodisnje primjene tako rigidnih zakonskih odredbi bile su:
> - *Smanjenje stope uspjeha za jednu trećinu.* To znači da možemo očekivati da će većini parova za ostvarivanje trudnoće biti potrebno pet, umjesto tri postupka, odnosno da će na dijete čekati barem dvije godine duže, uz dodatni trošak od oko 30,000 kuna. Dosadašnja prosječna uspješnost postupka u Hrvatskoj bila je 30%, dok bi ubuduće pala na samo 15% po postupku. 
> - *Učetverostručenje broja parova koji odlaze na liječenje u inozemstvo.* Nijemci i Talijani su najveći “IVF turisti” upravo zbog iznimno loših reproduktivnih zakona. Parovi iz Hrvatske najčešće radi postupaka medicinske oplodnje putuju u Sloveniju, Češku i Belgiju. U Sloveniji, primjerice, jedan postupak stoji od 3000 do 4000 eura. 
> - *Porast broja  višeplodnih trudnoća.* U Italiji je, zbog krutih zakonskih odredbi, broj višeplodnih trudnoća (trojki) porastao na 6%, a one donose iznimno velike mogućnosti komplikacija. Velika je vjerojatnost da će i u Hrvatskoj porasti broj višeplodnih trudnoća, budući da Zakon predviđa oplodnju 3 jajne stanice u jednom postupku . Prema tome, u uspješnom će postupku parovi biti izloženi riziku višeplodne trudnoće, ako ne žele odbaciti zametke čije zamrzavanje ovaj Zakon brani.


U zadnjoj stavci nije potrebno ponavljati _U Italiji je, zbog krutih zakonskih odredbi_ jer se to odnosi na sve stavke i naznaceno je prije nabrajanja; predlazem:

Broj višeplodnih trudnoća (trojki), koje nose iznimno veliku mogucnost komplikacija, porastao je na 6%. Velika je vjerojatnost da će se to dogoditi i u Hrvatskoj budući da Zakon predviđa oplodnju 3 jajne stanice u jednom postupku, a ne dozvoljava zamrzavanje zametaka. Prema tome, parovi koji ne zele odbaciti svoje zametke, u uspjesnom ce postupku biti izloženi riziku od višeplodne trudnoće.

----------


## Alyssa

Ja mislim da bi ipak trebalo zadrzati (mozda malo preformulirati, ali nikako izbaciti) dio recenice gdje se spominju pobacaji i promiskuitetno ponasanje, jer ce inace prosjecan covjek procitati sljedece: a-ha, uzroci neplodnosti su ti i ti, plus promiskuitet za koji znam otprije, iako se posebno ne navodi, ionako nisu navedeni svi uzroci. Mislim, kako ce netko tko vec otprije misli da su raniji pobacaji i promiskuitetno ponasanje uzrok neplodnosti doci do zakljucka da ipak nisu ako to nigdje ne pise?

----------


## pino

Alyssa, ja isto mislim, posto je ovo listic koji bi trebao odgovoriti na neke najcesce zablude oko MPO, da trebamo odgovoriti direktno na njih a ne ih zaobilaziti. To sto se spominju u istoj recenici ne znaci da se asociraju zajedno.  

Ja bi preformulirala taj dio u slijedece: 



> Koji su najčešći uzroci neplodnosti? 
> Iako je teret postupka IVF-a većinom na ženi , uzroci su u jednakoj mjeri  muški, ženski i zajednički. Suprotno učestalim tvrdnjama da je neplodnost posljedica promiskuitetnog ponašanja i abortusa, uzroci neplodnosti su primjerice nespušteni testisi, preboljeli zaušnjaci u djetinjstvu, policistični jajnici, endometrioza, poremećaji spolnih hormona ili štitnjače, začepljeni jajovodi  ili  jednostavno nepoznati.



Isto mi se jako svidja ova formulacija od Kange za ovaj pasus, mozda nekako amalgamirati? 

I Kanga ima potpuno pravo za zadnji pasus. Takodjer treba biti oprezan sto se kaze, jer je kod *mladih zdravih* zena broj trojki bio 6%, ali kod svih zena 3%. Svakako to treba spomenuti - mislim, tu moralnu dilemu kojoj ce ljudi biti izlozeni - koliko staviti natrag buduci da inace se visak MORA baciti posto se ne mogu spasit zamrzavanjem. Talijani su imali malkice drugaciju odredbu u zakonu od nas, kod njih su zene MORALE primit sve embrije natrag i riskirat trojke; kod nas ne postoji ta obaveza zbog malo drugacije formulacije u zakonu, ali ta dilema svejedno postoji, baciti embrije ili riskirati trojke. 

I jos samo da dodam, ja bi ipak malo opsirnije stavila opis IVF postupka da se cijela stvar demistificira i promijenila ono aktivno "uzimaju" "spajaju" u neku svrsenu i pasivnu radnju da bude jasnije da i IVF-u nema puno intervencija lijecnika i neke aktivne manipulacije: 




> Što je to umjetno u “umjetnoj oplodnji”? 
> Zapravo – ništa! U većini slučajeva neplodnosti, jajna stanica i spermiji se fizički ne sretnu zbog primjerice malog broja ili slabo pokretljivih spermija ili začepljenih jajovoda. U izvantjelesnoj oplodnji, embriolog stavi jajnu stanicu žene i spermije njenog partnera zajedno u kap tekućine da bi se oni mogli sresti i da bi se oplodnja desila prirodno. Umjesto da putuje jajovodom, zametak raste u sličnim uvjetima tri ili pet dana dok se ne vrati ženi kateterom, velik kao zrnce pijeska, u istoj kapi tekućine.

----------


## Natalina

Stvarno se trudim u najboljoj mogućoj namjeri i više sam sama sebi dosadna!  :Rolling Eyes:  i već sam si rekla ma baš me briga, neću više...i poslije ovog obećajem stvarno neću više...jer očigledno se  ne razumijemo, baba drumom, deda šumom...  :Laughing:  

Dakle:
Pitanje glasi *Koji su uzroci neplodnosti?* pitanje nije *Što nisu uzroci neplodnosti?*

Uvjek se morate staviti u poziciju čovjeka koji to čita. Da li možete sa sigurnošću pretpostaviti što različiti ljudi misle? Neko možda neće ni pomisliti na abortus ili promiskuitet , a ovako im se baš to nabija na nos...i to se odmah navodi na početku rečenice...

Stvar je čiste psihologije; ljudi često čitaju parcijalno, prelete preko nečeg i najčešće zapamte samo ono što im odgovara...češće uočavaju negativno, nego pozitivno...

Ako čita osoba koja stvarno misli da je neplodnost posljedica promiskuitetnog ponašanja i abortusa i dovoljno je otvorena da pročita letak... ovakvim odgovorom se vrši direktni atak na negovo mišljenje. Vama je to zabluda, njemu je to činjenica. Njegove činjenice treba zamjeniti s pravim i istinitim činjenicima, a ne napasti ga i reći ;znaš ti nisi u pravu, ti si u zabludi, imaš predrasudu...koliko god je čovjek otvoren, on se zatvara....

Dakle netko možda to misli, ali netko drugi ne.
Listić bi trebao bit prvenstveno informativan. 

Ako se želi razbijati predrasude onda se treba napisati sve ili većinu mogućih. Zašto bi baš ta bila najvažnija, a druge se zaobilaze... 
Ne obraćate se samo ljudima koji misle da je neplodnost posljedica promiskuitetnog ponašanja i abortusa, obraćate se i ljudima koji misle nešto drugo ili uopće ne misle ništa.

Predrasuda ima mnogo: neplodnost je posljedica promiskuitetnog ponašanja i abortusa, valjda Bog zna zašto je tako odredio, žena jurila karijeru pa ko joj kriv, vjerojatno nisu ni zaslužili imati djete, priroda je to tako odredila zbog borbe za opsatanak....

...i opet ponavljam tvrdoglavo, ako želite odgovoriti da nema ništo umjetno izbacite riječi embriolog (čovjek koji radi nešto što bi trebala priroda), kap tekućine (umjetna tekućina-kemikalija) kateter (instrument)...
Nama koje smo u tome to sve je normalno, ali ljudima koji nemaju veze s time to nije normalno. Koliko cura je došlo na forum i rekle da ne razumiju i ne mogu sve to pohvatat...

...ne znam više tko je ovdje tvrdoglaviji, vi ili ja!?   :Laughing:  
zato  :Kiss:    i bježim odavde  :Bye:

----------


## pino

Draga, molim te nemoj kidati. Sad kad si detaljno objasnila svoj nacin razmisljanja, vidim da si mozda u pravu; jos uvijek nisam 100% uvjerena, cisto zato jer po svojoj prirodi volim vise informacija I sto vecu preciznost u izrazavanju, ali uvidjam da drugi ljudi mozda nisu takvi posebno ako citaju letimicno. Razlog zasto ja volim objasnjavati stvari detaljno je to sto ja nikom ne vjerujem na rijec, pa ako mi netko kaze nesto opcenito, ja imam osjecaj da mi maze oci I zasto bi vjerovala samo zato jer netko nesto tvrdi, a bez detalja po kojima mogu sama ocijeniti da li je zakljucak ispravan. 

Mozda bi ono sto bi mogli napraviti je dati recimo 20 ljudi koji nema pojma o tome obje verzije I cuti komentare? 

Mozemo osim toga napraviti jedan kompromis I staviti opsirniju verziju toga sto I kako se ivf tehnicki radi na jednu web stranicu gdje bi uostalom stavili sve izvore informacija sadrzane u letku, a koji su u stampanom obliku predugacki. Zapravo to bi bilo najbolje.

----------


## mmaslacak

A zašto ne bismo ovaj informativni listić stavile i na recimo Trudnoća i porod, pa i na Dojenje, pa recimo Djeca i roditelji ili Ostalo, neka naše forumašice pročitaju i postavljaju pitanja i daju mišljenje iz prve ruke, one koje nisu imale problema sa začećem, a ipak se na ovom forumu druže i razmijenjuju iskustva.Neka nam malo pomognu.
Eto to je samo ideja..

----------


## Mukica

cure, nikada se necete uskladiti jer ce uvijek netko mislit da je nesto drugo malo razumljivije i bolje

to je ko s pravilima naseg foruma
uvijek ce bit nekih koji ce mislit da smo ih mogle bolje slozit
i nekih koji ce mislit da nisu opce dobra
nikada ne mozes SVIMA udovoljiti

nemate puno vremena i zato zavrsite tekst i pocnite ga oblikovat u letak koji moze na web i u tisak


vidim da je pino spomenula neku web stranicu i sad razmisljam i pitam se ima li na ovom forumu netko tko bi mogao donirati nesto tipa neplodnost.hr ili tako neki profi web site (znaci kompletnu uslugu, od dizajna do hostinga) - zapravo... nije me bilo 10tak dana, mozda ste to vec negdje pokrenule, al nemam sad snage trazit... ak niste trebalo bi topik otvorit - mozda se tko javi

----------


## gupi51

Ja se slažem s Natalinom. I ja bih izbacila onaj dio s kateterom i embriologom. Sama riječ kateter zvuči zastrašujuće. Onaj  tko nema pojma pita se što je to, kakva je to naprava, s čime oni to muče djecu. ovo zvuči grubo, ali nažalost vjerujem da će dobar broj ljudi tako to i doživiti. Bolje bez suvišnih detalja. Po meni je ovo jako dobra formulacija, jednostavno i lako razumljivo:

Što je to umjetno u “umjetnoj oplodnji”?
Zapravo – ništa! U većini slučajeva, problem je u fizičkom susretu jajne stanice i spermija, do kojega ne može doći zbog neredovite ovulacije, začepljenih jajovoda ili malog broja spermija, odnosno njihove slabe pokretljivosti. U izvantjelesnoj oplodnji, liječnici uzimaju jajnu stanicu žene i spermij njenog partnera te ih fizički približavaju kako bi se oni prirodno spojili. Spoje li se, zametak se vraća ženi nakon tri ili pet dana.


Jedino bih izbacila neredovitu ovulaciju i zamijenila menstruacijom jer opet sam mišljenja da je to bliže "običnom" čovjeku. Bilo je jedno istraživanje među srednjoškolcima objavljeno čini mi se u novom listu gdje je jedan veći broj srednjoškolki mislio da može zatrudniti u bazenu. Tako da čisto sumnjam da znaju i što je ovulacija.

 I na prvo mjesto bih stavila dio o broju i pokretljivosti spermija čisto da bar prividno skrenemo pažnju sa žene na muškarca. Dakle ovako nekako:

Što je to umjetno u “umjetnoj oplodnji”?
Zapravo – ništa! U većini slučajeva, problem je u fizičkom susretu jajne stanice i spermija, *do kojega ne može doći zbog malog broja spermija, odnosno njihove slabe pokretljivosti, začepljenih jajovoda ili zbog neredovite menstruacije*. U izvantjelesnoj oplodnji, liječnici uzimaju jajnu stanicu žene i spermij njenog partnera te ih fizički približavaju kako bi se oni prirodno spojili. Spoje li se, zametak se vraća ženi nakon tri ili pet dana.

----------


## amyx

*gupi51*, ali neke cure / žene imaju redovitu menstruaciju a ovulacije niotkuda.

----------


## Kadauna

> cure, nikada se necete uskladiti jer ce uvijek netko mislit da je nesto drugo malo razumljivije i bolje
> 
> to je ko s pravilima naseg foruma
> uvijek ce bit nekih koji ce mislit da smo ih mogle bolje slozit
> i nekih koji ce mislit da nisu opce dobra
> nikada ne mozes SVIMA udovoljiti
> 
> nemate puno vremena i zato zavrsite tekst i pocnite ga oblikovat u letak koji moze na web i u tisak



potpisujem

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> vidim da je pino spomenula neku web stranicu i sad razmisljam i pitam se ima li na ovom forumu netko tko bi mogao donirati nesto tipa *neplodnost.hr* ili tako neki profi web site (znaci kompletnu uslugu, od dizajna do hostinga) - zapravo... nije me bilo 10tak dana, mozda ste to vec negdje pokrenule, al nemam sad snage trazit... ak niste trebalo bi topik otvorit - mozda se tko javi


To bi bilo super!
Tu bi mogli cjepidlačit s detaljima. I drugi dio posta Mukica ima pravo, ili što bi rekli naši stari "nije se rodio tko je svijetu ugodio". Uvijek će nekome nešto biti nerazumljivo, nejasno, prešturo, preopširno... a sigurna sam i da postoje ljudi koje ništa ne može razuvjeriti i promijeniti njihov stav o MPO.
Zato, letak je dobar, zadnjih 5 verzija je odlično   :Wink:  !

----------


## pino

Moze, brisi ovo s kateterom (smrc... ma zezam se  :Smile:  nije smrc, nadam se da mi ne zamjerate sto zastupam svoje misljenje dok mi se ne dokaze suprotno)

slazem se s naglaskom na muski faktor. upravo citam izvjesce tal. ministarstva, i 35% IVFova je zbog muskog faktora i jos 16% oba partnera; tako da iako uzroci neplodnosti mogu biti vise zenski (ako se gleda na pocetku lijecenja), zenski uzroci se lakse rjesavaju s lijekovima i inseminacijama, a muski faktor bas ne mozes zaobic skoro nikako nego ovako tako da su puno zastupljeniji na krajnjoj tocki. 

Ostaje jos samo odlucit hocemo li preformulirat ovo s abortusom i promiskuitetom i kako? Dajte prijedloge. Spolne bolesti?

----------


## Natalina

*pino*  :Love:  &   :Kiss:

----------


## pino

Ej bilo bi super kad bi se mogla kupit domena neplodnost.hr, ali MM sad probao i carnet ima mali milijun pravila oko tko moze dobit koju domenu .hr (pravne i privatne osobe s istim imenom, samostalna djelatnost i ne znam sto sve ne, a neplodnost.com, neplodnost.net, .org i slicno su zauzete)

Ak netko zna kako dobit domenu neplodnost.hr, pliz javite se... 


Natalina   :Love:   (poslala si mi link onaj zanimljiv, pliz postiraj ga da i drugi vide...)

----------


## nevena

Sorry ako je vec receno negdje, nisam sve citala jer idem na more danas ali palo mi je napamet, a da stavimo letak na drugi podforum i da pitamo cure koje nisu u tome sta misle onako neutralno. Ono tipa sta im zvuci zastrasujuce, tipa ovaj kateter itd..

Jer tesko je nama koje o tome sve znamo, malo smo subjektivne mozda i nama je sve jasno a drugima nije...

----------


## vinko

> Ej bilo bi super kad bi se mogla kupit domena neplodnost.hr, ali MM sad probao i carnet ima mali milijun pravila oko tko moze dobit koju domenu .hr (pravne i privatne osobe s istim imenom, samostalna djelatnost i ne znam sto sve ne, a neplodnost.com, neplodnost.net, .org i slicno su zauzete)
> 
> Ak netko zna kako dobit domenu neplodnost.hr, pliz javite se...


zna. vec sam kontaktirao Mukicu na pp i roda radi na tome.

----------


## Natalina

Evo link: 
http://www.roditelji.hr/zelim-bebu/i...-oplodnja.html

na koji sam čisto slučajno naišla, ali ne mislim da bi trebalo raditi po uzoru na to, dapače treba biti što jednostavnije…čisto sam se iznenadila kad sam pronašla nešto „slično“.

----------


## Natalina

Za osobu koja nije niti će biti ivf pacijent ovo bi trebalo biti sasvim dovoljno:

*Što je to umjetno u “umjetnoj oplodnji”?* 
Zapravo – ništa! Postupak izvantjelesne oplodnje (IVF) odvija se kao i prirodna oplodnja u jajovodu. Kako bi bili sigurni da će se jajna stanica i spermij sresti, liječnici u najpovoljnijem trenutku uzmu jajnu stanicu žene i spermije muškarca te ih fizički približavaju kako bi se oni spojili prirodno. Spoje li se, zametak se vraća ženi nakon tri do pet dana.

----------


## Natalina

Što se tiče uzroka neplodnosti;

Jedna forumašica je pitala:
Kako ćeš čovjeku koji misli da su pobačaji i promiskuitetno ponašanje uzrok neplodnosti reći da to nije!? 
 - Jednostavno: Reći ćeš mu što je! 
 - Kako će znati da to nije: Tako što to nigdje nećeš ni navesti!
 - Kako ćeš čovjeka koji to ne misli navesti da upravo na to pomisli: Tako što ćeš navesti da to drugi misle!

Također sam malo pretraživala i došla do zaključka da treba paziti što je uzrok neplodnosti, a što su posljedice.
Npr. uslijed upale (uzrok) dolazi do neprohodnosti sjemenih kanalića (posljedica) što dovodi do odsustva spermija u ejakulatu (rezultat) !

Prema: 
http://www.poliklinika-harni.hr/teme...racna_nepl.asp 


*Koji su najčešći uzroci neplodnosti?*
Razlog bračne neplodnosti u jednakoj mjeri leži na strani muškarca kao i žene. U određenom broju slučajeva radi se o neplodnosti oba partnera, ili se pak radi o neplodnosti kod koje se suvremenim dijagnostičkim metodama ne može pronaći uzrok. 
*- Najčešći uzroci neplodnosti kod muškarca su:* bolesti, infekcije ili urođeni poremećaji koji dovode do smanjenja broja ili odsustva spermija u ejakulatu, nedovoljne pokretljivosti spermija ili neprohodnosti sjemevoda. 
*- Najčešći uzroci neplodnosti kod žena nastaju uslijed:* bolesti, infekcije, problema s lučenjem hormona ili urođenih smetnji zbog čega dolazi do izostanka ovulacije, nepripremljenosti maternice za prihvaćanje zametka ili neprohodnosti jajovoda.

pino ...teško žabu u vodu natjerat!  :Love:

----------


## ina33

Sviđa mi se ovaj put ka pojednostavljivanju letka, bez navođenja instrumentarija te ovo o obrazloženju neplodnosti.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Sviđa mi se ovaj put ka pojednostavljivanju letka, bez navođenja instrumentarija te ovo o obrazloženju neplodnosti.


x
Štivo za širu publiku  :Smile:

----------


## pino

super! i meni se svidja puno vise ovako kako si napisala, Natalina. 

Imam samo jedno pitanje - jel' stvarno bolest i infekcija najveci (hocu rec, prvi) uzrok neplodnosti? Ocu rec, kad to procitam, ja odmah pomislim na spolne bolesti... al valjda je... evo http://www.ehealthmd.com/library/inf...nf_causes.html - al kad to procitam, uvjerit cu samu sebe da smo neplodni od promiskuiteta i abortusa... pa ne mrem vjerovat da je to stvarno tako...

----------


## pino

evo jos jednog izvora: http://www.womenshealth.gov/FAQ/infertility.cfm#f - ovome vise vjerujem jer je .gov drzavna domena u Americi



> What causes infertility in women?
> 
> Most cases of female infertility are caused by problems with ovulation. Without ovulation, there are no eggs to be fertilized. Some signs that a woman is not ovulating normally include irregular or absent menstrual periods.
> 
> Ovulation problems are often caused by polycystic ovarian syndrome (PCOS). PCOS is a hormone imbalance problem which can interfere with normal ovulation. PCOS is the most common cause of female infertility. Primary ovarian insufficiency (POI) is another cause of ovulation problems. POI occurs when a woman’s ovaries stop working normally before she is 40. POI is not the same as early menopause.
> 
> Less common causes of fertility problems in women include:
> 
>     * Blocked fallopian tubes due to pelvic inflammatory disease, endometriosis, or surgery for an ectopic pregnancy
> ...

----------


## Natalina

Imaš pravo pino!
pa da još malo pojednostavimo;

*Koji su najčešći uzroci neplodnosti?*
Razlog bračne neplodnosti u jednakoj mjeri leži na strani muškarca kao i žene. U određenom broju slučajeva radi se o neplodnosti oba partnera, ili se pak radi o neplodnosti kod koje se suvremenim dijagnostičkim metodama ne može pronaći uzrok. 
*- Najčešći uzroci neplodnosti kod muškarca su:* smanjen broj ili odsustvo spermija u ejakulatu, nedovoljna pokretljivost spermija ili neprohodnost sjemevoda. 
*- Najčešći uzroci neplodnosti kod žene su:* problemi s lučenjem hormona, izostanak ovulacije, nepripremljenosti maternice za prihvaćanje zametka ili neprohodnosti jajovoda.

----------


## Natalina

ima samo jedan "i " viška kod: neprohodnosti jajovoda   :Embarassed:

----------


## Kaae

Aaaaaaa. Pa kako cu ikad vise poloviti sto gdje ide?  :Wink:

----------


## pino

Mislim da je sad ovo onda zadnja verzija: 

*Je li neplodnost bolest?* 
Svjetska zdravstvena organizacija kaže – da. Izvantjelesna oplodnja zadnji je korak u liječenju neplodnosti i primijenjuje se kad ništa drugo ne djeluje, baš kao što se pristupa i dijalizi i transplantaciji, kao zadnjem koraku u liječenju bolesti bubrega, tek kad uklanjanje uzroka bolesti nije moguće. 

*Koji su najčešći uzroci neplodnosti?* 
Razlog bračne neplodnosti u jednakoj mjeri leži na strani muškarca kao i žene. U određenom broju slučajeva radi se o neplodnosti oba partnera, ili se pak radi o neplodnosti kod koje se suvremenim dijagnostičkim metodama ne može pronaći uzrok. 
- *Najčešći uzroci neplodnosti kod muškarca su*: smanjen broj ili odsustvo spermija u ejakulatu, nedovoljna pokretljivost spermija ili neprohodnost sjemevoda. 
- *Najčešći uzroci neplodnosti kod žene su*: problemi s lučenjem hormona, izostanak ovulacije, nepripremljenost maternice za prihvaćanje zametka ili neprohodnost jajovoda.
*
Koliki je postotak neplodnih parova?* 
Neplodno je 15-20% populacije. Ako poznajete šest parova između 20 i 40 godina, vjerojatno je da jedan od njih ima problem, ali o tome ne priča, jer je prebolno i preintimno da bi se moglo podijeliti s poznanicima, susjedima ili čak i s vlastitom obitelji. 
*
Zašto neplodni parovi baš MORAJU imati dijete?* 
Želja za djetetom duboko je usađena u ljudsku vrstu – inače bismo izumrli. Biti u nemogućnosti s osobom koju volimo imati dijete koje će nam biti sreća i ponos, ne moći ono što drugima uspijeva bez razmišljanja i truda, iako to silno želimo, to je ogromna duševna bol koju ne mogu zamisliti oni koji je nisu i sami iskusili. Nikakvo blago ne može nadomjestiti radost koju čovjek osjeća kad mu se njegovo malo dijete nasmiješi. Upravo zbog toga, mnogi su spremni prodati kuću i automobil, podići kredite, riskirati zaposlenje brojnim izostancima – sve to samo kako bi i oni mogli postati roditelji, uz pomoć medicine, ako treba. 

*Zašto neplodni parovi jednostavno ne posvoje dijete?* 
Osim što postupak posvajanja traje nekoliko godina, u Hrvatskoj nema dovoljno djece za posvajanje – na svako dijete dolazi 9 posvojitelja. Godišnje se posvoji samo 120-oro djece, a novim zakonom pritisak će još više porasti. 

*Zašto parovi toliko dugo čekaju kako bi imali dijete?* 
Neplodni parovi ne odgađaju roditeljstvo. Dugo se pokušava zanijeti prirodnim putem, zatim se pristupa nizu različitih postupaka liječenja, od kojih je posljednji izvantjelesna oplodnja, tj. IVF. Prije prvog IVF-a često prođe pet i više godina, a njegova je stopa uspješnosti relativno mala te je zbog toga često potrebno više od tri postupka, od kojih se na svaki čeka više od godinu dana. 

*Što je to umjetno u “umjetnoj oplodnji”?* 
Zapravo – ništa! Postupak izvantjelesne oplodnje (IVF) odvija se kao i prirodna oplodnja u jajovodu. Kako bi bili sigurni da će se jajna stanica i spermij sresti, liječnici u najpovoljnijem trenutku uzmu jajnu stanicu žene i spermije njenog partnera te ih fizički približe kako bi se oni spojili prirodno. Spoje li se, zametak se vraća ženi nakon tri do pet dana.

*Koliki je postotak uspješnosti izvantjelesne oplodnje (IVF-a)?* 
Prije donošenja novoga Zakona, stopa uspješnosti u Hrvatskoj bila je 25-30%, a cijena jednog postupka kretala se oko 15,000 kuna. Da bi se došlo do toliko željene trudnoće, u prosjeku su bila potrebna tri postupka. Objašnjenje ovako niskoga postotka nesavršena je priroda – samo do 40%  embrija je zdravo i sposobno postati bebom, ako se uopće prime za zid maternice. Spontani pobačaji, neovisno o načinu na koji je do začeća došlo, mogu se dogoditi u bilo kojem trenutku trudnoće, a najbrojniji su u njezinim samim počecima. 

*Kako će se novi zakon odraziti na bračne parove koji se žele podvrgnuti izvantjelesnoj oplodnji?* 
Budućnost možemo predvidjeti na primjeru Italije koja je  zakon s mogućnošću oplođivanja samo tri jajne stanice i zabranom zamrzavanje embrija imala na snazi punih pet godina, prije no što ga je njihov Ustavni sud promijenio. 
- *Smanjenje stope uspjeha  za jednu trećinu.* To znači da možemo očekivati da će većini parova za ostvarivanje trudnoće biti potrebno pet, umjesto tri postupka, odnosno da će na dijete čekati barem dvije godine duže, uz dodatni trošak od oko 30,000 kuna. Dosadašnja prosječna uspješnost postupka u Hrvatskoj bila je 25-30%, dok bi ubuduće pala na samo 13-20% po postupku. 
- *Učetverostručenje broja parova koji odlazi na liječenje u inozemstvo.* Nijemci i Talijani su najveći “IVF turisti” upravo zbog iznimno loših reproduktivnih zakona. Parovi iz Hrvatske najčešće radi postupaka medicinske oplodnje putuju u Sloveniju, Češku i Belgiju. U Sloveniji, primjerice, jedan postupak stoji od 3000 do 4000 eura. 
- *Porastao je broj višeplodnih trudnoća kod mladih zdravih žena*. U Italiji je, zbog krutih zakonskih odredbi, višeplodnih trudnoća (trojki) porastao na  6%, a one donose iznimno veliki i po život opasni zdravstveni rizik za majku i djecu. Velika je vjerojatnost da će i u Hrvatskoj porasti broj višeplodnih trudnoća, budući da Zakon predviđa oplodnju samo 3 jajne stanice u jednom postupku. Prema tome,   u uspješnom će postupku parovi biti izloženi riziku višeplodne trudnoće, ako ne žele odbaciti zametke čije zamrzavanje ovaj Zakon brani.

----------


## ina33

Meni je ovo stvarno odlično.

----------


## tonili

> Meni je ovo stvarno odlično.


*X*

----------


## klara

Bravo cure, super je! Kratko, razumljivo i zanimljivo.

----------


## ina33

Evo da kopiram kao podsjetnik s drugog topica da je ideja pino, koju ja podržavam, da se u ovom letku isto navede (nekim jednostavnim rječnikom, everybody pls help) da zašto se, na žalost, ne može raditi zamrzavanje jajnih stanica jer bi onda bio vuk sit i koza cijela, a ne može on bit sit, a da je ona cijela, kao i u mnogim stvarima u životu, evo tu nekih ideja:

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...9772&start=100

Ja bih nešto najjednostavnije u stilu da su jajne stanice najveće u našem tijelu, s velikim postotkom vode i zasad se ne mogu uspješno zamrzavati i odmrzavati, bez onoga o antifrizu i otrovu što je rekao onaj kanadski stručnjak jer mi je to nekako odbijajuće - koriste se otrovi i antifriz za njih, možda onda i za embrije i sl. misaoni tijek(ovi).

----------


## pino

Evo na brzinu sklepano: 

*Koja je razlika između zamrzavanja jajnih stanica i zamrzavanja embrija?*
Zamrzavanje jajnih stanica je mnogo skuplje, teže,  a  neusporedivo manje uspješno nego zamrzavanje embrija. Dok se zamrzavanje embrija rutinski i uspješno provodi u cijelom svijetu već 30 godina, u Italiji su i 3 godine nakon stupanja restriktivnog Zakona na snagu postojale samo 4 klinike od ukupno 200tinjak koje su rutinski provodile zamrzavanje jajnih stanica.  Ostatak klinika je jajne stanice bacao, u prosjeku čak 3.3 po postupku. Čak i da se skupa najnaprednija tehnologija uvede i kod nas, ne može se predvidjeti prije početka postupka koliko će se embrija stvoriti i koliko će ih biti zdravo. Stoga je važno da se ostatak embrija može spremiti za kasnije vraćanje ženi, umjesto da se baca, kako je to ovim Zakonom sad predviđeno.

----------


## pino

ispravak, 25 godina se provodi, prvo je bilo 1984.

----------


## Bebel

Razmišljam o onoj Šimunićevoj   :Mad:  _I tehnologija će napredovati te se za godinu-dvije mogu očekivati i bolji rezultati_ ... pa bi možda takve kometare (na ovu dopunu o JS) trebalo preduhitriti jer smo svi svjesni koliko je istraživanje skupo i koliko je teško da će tehnologija napredovati u 1-2g. kad nije napredovala do sad.

----------


## ina33

> Evo na brzinu sklepano: 
> 
> *Koja je razlika između zamrzavanja jajnih stanica i zamrzavanja embrija?*
> Zamrzavanje jajnih stanica je mnogo skuplje, teže,  a  neusporedivo manje uspješno nego zamrzavanje embrija. Dok se zamrzavanje embrija rutinski i uspješno provodi u cijelom svijetu već 30 godina, u Italiji su i 3 godine nakon stupanja restriktivnog Zakona na snagu postojale samo 4 klinike od ukupno 200tinjak koje su rutinski provodile zamrzavanje jajnih stanica.  Ostatak klinika je jajne stanice bacao, u prosjeku čak 3.3 po postupku. Čak i da se skupa najnaprednija tehnologija uvede i kod nas, ne može se predvidjeti prije početka postupka koliko će se embrija stvoriti i koliko će ih biti zdravo. Stoga je važno da se ostatak embrija može spremiti za kasnije vraćanje ženi, umjesto da se baca, kako je to ovim Zakonom sad predviđeno.


Ja bih to kraće, ovako, totalno na brzinu čisto da se vidi kao smjer, al' uz provjeru s nekim iz struke:

*Koja je razlika između zamrzavanja jajnih stanica i zamrzavanja embrija?*
Zamrzavanje jajnih stanica je mnogo skuplje, teže, a neusporedivo manje uspješno nego zamrzavanje embrija zbog prirode samih jajnih stanica - najveće stanice u tijelu, s jako puno tekućine, teško podnose zamrzavanje i odmrzavanje. Zamrzavanje jajnih stanica u ovom trenutku je u svijetu metodologija koja je dostupna samo sporadično i najčešće na eksperimentalnoj osnovi, dok je zamrzavanje embrija standardna metoda u IVF postupku. [/quote]

tj. nešto u tom stilu - ne bih bacanje embrija jer će se za to odmah uhvatiti jer se embriji po zakonu ne bacaju tj. ne stvara se (ne smije se stvoriti) višak embrija, koliko sam ja shvatila?

----------


## Alyssa

Ina, meni je to super objasnjeno za laike, bez nepotrebnog kompliciranja i suvisnih informacija!

----------


## pino

Moze Ina, ja se slazem s tvojom formulacijom. 

Samo da pojasnim, ovaj zakon ne zasticuje embrije. Oni se stvarno moraju baciti u nekim slucajevima (jer se ne smiju zamrznuti), a to su: kad zena povuce pristanak, kad postoji rizik za viseplodnu trudnocu, i kad zena ne moze imati transfer zbog npr. bolesti. Mislim da bi to trebali naglasiti javnosti, da nas na to prisiljava zakon koji ne zasticuje embrije, kad bi mi htjeli da su oni zasticeni, tj. da se mogu zamrznuti za kasnije koristenje (posto metodom vitrifikacije, koja se odnedavno koristi za embrije u HR, odmrzavanje uspijeva u 95% slucajeva, po studijama objavljenim vani, pa je apsolutno netocno tvrditi da zamrzavanje ubija embrije).

----------


## mmaslacak

Evo ovo je još jedan čvrst argument za ustavnu tužbu.  8)

----------


## Kaae

Evo najnovije verzije. Ubacene su Inine razlike zamrzavanja embrija i jajnih stanica (za sad su na kraju teksta, ne znam koje bi mjesto bilo (naj)bolje).

Izmijenila sam dio o _bracnim neplodnostima_ (stavak 2), s obzirom na to da do neplodnosti moze doci i van braka. 

Odlican mi je ovaj dio o zastiti/nezastiti embrija, prema novom zakonu. Pino, moze jos malo informacija pa da i to ubacimo?

Tu i tamo je promijenjeno jos nesto, ali trebalo bi biti samo lektorski. Ako sam nesto zeznula, vicite!

-------------------------------------------

*Je li neplodnost bolest?* 
Svjetska zdravstvena organizacija kaže – da. Izvantjelesna oplodnja zadnji je korak u liječenju neplodnosti i primijenjuje se kad ništa drugo ne djeluje, baš kao što se pristupa i dijalizi i transplantaciji, kao zadnjem koraku u liječenju bolesti bubrega, tek kad uklanjanje uzroka bolesti nije moguće. 

*Koji su najčešći uzroci neplodnosti?* 
Neplodnost pogađa i muškarce i žene u jednakoj mjeri. U određenom broju slučajeva, riječ je o neplodnosti oba partnera, a ponekad se suvremenim dijagnostičkim metodama ne može pronaći njezin uzrok. Kod muškaraca, najčešći uzroci neplodnosti su smanjen broj ili nepostojanje spermija u ejakulatu, njihova nedovoljna pokretljivost ili neprohodnost sjemenovoda. Najčešći uzroci neplodnosti kod žena problemi su s lučenjem hormona, izostanak ovulacije, nepripremljenost maternice za prihvaćanje zametka ili neprohodnost jajovoda.

*Koliki je postotak neplodnih parova?* 
Neplodno je 15-20% populacije. Ako poznajete šest parova između 20 i 40 godina, vjerojatno je da jedan od njih ima problem, ali o tome ne priča, jer je prebolno i preintimno da bi se moglo podijeliti s poznanicima, susjedima ili čak i s vlastitom obitelji. 

*Zašto neplodni parovi baš MORAJU imati dijete?* 
Želja za djetetom duboko je usađena u ljudsku vrstu – inače bismo izumrli. Biti u nemogućnosti s osobom koju volimo imati dijete, koje će nam biti sreća i ponos, ne moći ono što drugima uspijeva bez razmišljanja i truda, iako to silno želimo, to je ogromna duševna bol koju ne mogu zamisliti oni koji je nisu i sami iskusili. Nikakvo blago ne može nadomjestiti radost koju čovjek osjeća kad mu se njegovo malo dijete nasmiješi. Upravo zbog toga, mnogi su spremni prodati kuću i automobil, podići kredite, riskirati zaposlenje brojnim izostancima – sve to samo kako bi i oni mogli postati roditelji, uz pomoć medicine, ako treba. 

*Zašto neplodni parovi jednostavno ne posvoje dijete?* 
Osim što postupak posvajanja traje nekoliko godina, u Hrvatskoj nema dovoljno djece za posvajanje – na svako dijete dolazi 9 posvojitelja. Godišnje se posvoji samo 120-oro djece, a novim zakonom pritisak će još više porasti. 

*Zašto parovi toliko dugo čekaju kako bi imali dijete?* 
Neplodni parovi ne odgađaju roditeljstvo. Dugo pokušavaju zanijeti prirodnim putem, zatim pristupaju nizu različitih postupaka liječenja, od kojih je posljednji izvantjelesna oplodnja, tj. IVF. Prije prvog IVF-a često prođe pet i više godina, a s obzirom na njegovu relativno nisku stopu uspješnosti, često je potrebno više od tri postupka, od kojih se na svaki čeka više od godinu dana.

*Što je to umjetno u “umjetnoj oplodnji”?* 
Zapravo – ništa! Postupak izvantjelesne oplodnje (IVF) odvija se na isti način kao i prirodna oplodnja u jajovodu. U najpovoljnijem trenutku, liječnici uzimaju jajnu stanicu žene i spermije njezinog partnera te ih fizički približe kako bi im omogućili prirodno spajanje. Spoje li se, ženi se vraća zametak nakon tri do pet dana.

*Koliki je postotak uspješnosti izvantjelesne oplodnje (IVF-a)?* 
Prije donošenja novoga Zakona, stopa uspješnosti u Hrvatskoj bila je 25-30%, a cijena jednog postupka kretala se oko 15,000 kuna. Da bi se došlo do toliko željene trudnoće, u prosjeku su bila potrebna tri postupka. Objašnjenje ovako niskoga postotka nesavršena je priroda – samo do 40%  embrija je zdravo i sposobno postati bebom, ako se uopće prime za zid maternice. Spontani pobačaji, neovisno o načinu na koji je do začeća došlo, mogu se dogoditi u bilo kojem trenutku trudnoće, a najbrojniji su u njezinim samim počecima. 

*Kako će se novi zakon odraziti na bračne parove koji se žele podvrgnuti izvantjelesnoj oplodnji?* 
Budućnost možemo predvidjeti na primjeru Italije, koja je  zakon s mogućnošću oplođivanja samo tri jajne stanice i zabranom zamrzavanje embrija imala na snazi punih pet godina, prije no što ga je njihov Ustavni sud promijenio. Očekuje se:
- *Smanjenje stope uspjeha  za jednu trećinu.* Većini parova će za ostvarivanje trudnoće biti potrebno pet, umjesto tri postupka, a na dijete će čekati barem dvije godine duže, uz dodatni trošak od oko 30,000 kuna. Dosadašnja prosječna uspješnost postupka u Hrvatskoj bila je 25-30%, dok bi ubuduće pala na samo 13-20% po postupku. 
- *Učetverostručenje broja parova koji odlazi na liječenje u inozemstvo.* Nijemci i Talijani su najveći “IVF turisti” upravo zbog iznimno loših reproduktivnih zakona. Parovi iz Hrvatske najčešće radi postupaka medicinske oplodnje putuju u Sloveniju, Češku i Belgiju. U Sloveniji, primjerice, jedan postupak stoji od 3000 do 4000 eura. 
- *Porast broja višeplodnih trudnoća kod mladih zdravih žena*. U Italiji je zbog krutih zakonskih odredbi broj višeplodnih trudnoća (trojki), koje donose iznimno velik i po život opasan rizik za majku i djecu, porastao na  6%. Vrlo je vjerojatno da će broj višeplodnih trudnoća porasti i u Hrvatskoj, s obzirom na to da novi zakon predviđa oplodnju samo tri stanice u jednom postupku. Zbog toga će u uspješnom postupku parovi biti izloženi riziku višeplodne trudnoće, osim ako ne žele odbaciti zametke čije zamrzavanje ovaj zakon brani.

*Koja je razlika između zamrzavanja jajnih stanica i zamrzavanja embrija?* 
Zamrzavanje jajnih stanica skuplje je i teže, a neusporedivo manje uspješno od zamrzavanja embrija. Jajne stanice sadrže mnogo tekućine i najveće su stanice u tijelu te zbog toga teško podnose zamrzavanje i odmrzavanje. Metodologija zamrzavanja jajnih stanica u svijetu je, u ovom trenutku, dostupna samo sporadično i na eksperimentalnoj osnovi, dok je zamrzavanje embrija standardna metoda IVF postupaka.

----------


## ina33

> Moze Ina, ja se slazem s tvojom formulacijom. 
> 
> Samo da pojasnim, ovaj zakon ne zasticuje embrije. Oni se stvarno moraju baciti u nekim slucajevima (jer se ne smiju zamrznuti), a to su: kad zena povuce pristanak, kad postoji rizik za viseplodnu trudnocu, i kad zena ne moze imati transfer zbog npr. bolesti. Mislim da bi to trebali naglasiti javnosti, da nas na to prisiljava zakon koji ne zasticuje embrije, kad bi mi htjeli da su oni zasticeni, tj. da se mogu zamrznuti za kasnije koristenje (posto metodom vitrifikacije, koja se odnedavno koristi za embrije u HR, odmrzavanje uspijeva u 95% slucajeva, po studijama objavljenim vani, pa je apsolutno netocno tvrditi da zamrzavanje ubija embrije).


Kužim, ajmo i to ubaciti kako je Kaae predložila.... nešto u stilu Ovaj zakon štiti embrije - Budući da je svako zamrzavanje embrija prema novom Zakonu zabranjeno, u slučaju, npr., da se transfer embrija ne može izvršiti zbog bolesti žene ili postoji rizik za višeplodnu trudnoću, embriji koji se ne mogu odmah transferirati u maternicu moraju se uništiti.

----------


## ina33

Ovaj zakon *ne* štiti embrije, of kors, htjedoh reći.

----------


## Mukica

> *Što je to umjetno u “umjetnoj oplodnji”?*
> Zapravo – ništa! Postupak izvantjelesne oplodnje (IVF) odvija se na isti način kao i prirodna oplodnja u jajovodu. U najpovoljnijem trenutku, liječnici uzimaju jajnu stanicu žene i spermije njezinog partnera te ih fizički približe kako bi im omogućili prirodno spajanje. Spoje li se, ženi se vraća zametak nakon tri do pet dana.


cure
sad citam sve po redu i u ovom pasusu kao da mi fali nesto
ja bi ovdje dodala jos jednu recenicu koja bi ukazivala na to da je koristenje termina UMJETNA potpuno krivo

ovako nekako: Spoje li se, ženi se vraća zametak nakon tri do pet dana te je zbog toga pravi naziv za taj postupak zapravo POTPOMOGNUTA, a ne UMJETNA oplodnja jer kao sto smo rekli *nema niceg umjetnog* u POTPOMOGNUTOJ oplodnji.

----------


## Kaae

Mukice, odlican prijedlog. Promijenjeno (cekam komentare).

--------------------------------------
*Je li neplodnost bolest?* 
Svjetska zdravstvena organizacija kaže – *da*. Izvantjelesna oplodnja zadnji je korak u liječenju neplodnosti i primijenjuje se kad ništa drugo ne djeluje, baš kao što se pristupa i dijalizi i transplantaciji, kao zadnjem koraku u liječenju bolesti bubrega, tek kad uklanjanje uzroka bolesti nije moguće. 

*Koji su najčešći uzroci neplodnosti?* 
Neplodnost pogađa i muškarce i žene u jednakoj mjeri. U određenom broju slučajeva, riječ je o neplodnosti oba partnera, a ponekad se suvremenim dijagnostičkim metodama ne može pronaći njezin uzrok. Kod muškaraca, najčešći uzroci neplodnosti su smanjen broj ili nepostojanje spermija u ejakulatu, njihova nedovoljna pokretljivost ili neprohodnost sjemenovoda. Najčešći uzroci neplodnosti kod žena problemi su s lučenjem hormona, izostanak ovulacije, nepripremljenost maternice za prihvaćanje zametka ili neprohodnost jajovoda.

*Koliki je postotak neplodnih parova?* 
Neplodno je 15-20% populacije. Ako poznajete šest parova između 20 i 40 godina, vjerojatno je da jedan od njih ima problem, ali o tome ne priča, jer je prebolno i preintimno da bi se moglo podijeliti s poznanicima, susjedima ili čak i s vlastitom obitelji. 

*Zašto neplodni parovi baš MORAJU imati dijete?* 
Želja za djetetom duboko je usađena u ljudsku vrstu – inače bismo izumrli. Biti u nemogućnosti s osobom koju volimo imati dijete, koje će nam biti sreća i ponos, ne moći ono što drugima uspijeva bez razmišljanja i truda, iako to silno želimo, to je ogromna duševna bol koju ne mogu zamisliti oni koji je nisu i sami iskusili. Nikakvo blago ne može nadomjestiti radost koju čovjek osjeća kad mu se njegovo malo dijete nasmiješi. Upravo zbog toga, mnogi su spremni prodati kuću i automobil, podići kredite, riskirati zaposlenje brojnim izostancima – sve to samo kako bi i oni mogli postati roditelji, uz pomoć medicine, ako treba. 

*Zašto neplodni parovi jednostavno ne posvoje dijete?* 
Osim što postupak posvajanja traje nekoliko godina, u Hrvatskoj nema dovoljno djece za posvajanje – na svako dijete dolazi 9 posvojitelja. Godišnje se posvoji samo 120-oro djece, a novim zakonom pritisak će još više porasti. 

*Zašto parovi toliko dugo čekaju kako bi imali dijete?* 
Neplodni parovi ne odgađaju roditeljstvo. Dugo pokušavaju zanijeti prirodnim putem, zatim pristupaju nizu različitih postupaka liječenja, od kojih je posljednji izvantjelesna oplodnja, tj. IVF. Prije prvog IVF-a često prođe pet i više godina, a s obzirom na njegovu relativno nisku stopu uspješnosti, često je potrebno više od tri postupka, od kojih se na svaki čeka više od godinu dana.

*Što je to umjetno u “umjetnoj oplodnji”?* 
Zapravo – *ništa!* Postupak izvantjelesne oplodnje (IVF) odvija se na isti način kao i prirodna oplodnja u jajovodu. U najpovoljnijem trenutku, liječnici uzimaju jajnu stanicu žene i spermije njezinog partnera te ih fizički približe kako bi im omogućili prirodno spajanje. Spoje li se, ženi se vraća zametak nakon tri do pet dana. Dakle, rijec je o *medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji*, a ne umjetnoj.

*Koliki je postotak uspješnosti izvantjelesne oplodnje (IVF-a)?* 
Prije donošenja novoga Zakona, stopa uspješnosti u Hrvatskoj bila je 25-30%, a cijena jednog postupka kretala se oko 15,000 kuna. Da bi se došlo do toliko željene trudnoće, u prosjeku su bila potrebna tri postupka. Objašnjenje ovako niskoga postotka nesavršena je priroda – samo do 40%  embrija je zdravo i sposobno postati bebom, ako se uopće prime za zid maternice. Spontani pobačaji, neovisno o načinu na koji je do začeća došlo, mogu se dogoditi u bilo kojem trenutku trudnoće, a najbrojniji su u njezinim samim počecima. 

*Kako će se novi zakon odraziti na bračne parove koji se žele podvrgnuti izvantjelesnoj oplodnji?* 
Budućnost možemo predvidjeti na primjeru Italije, koja je  zakon s mogućnošću oplođivanja samo tri jajne stanice i zabranom zamrzavanje embrija imala na snazi punih pet godina, prije no što ga je njihov Ustavni sud promijenio. Očekuje se:
- *Smanjenje stope uspjeha  za jednu trećinu.* Većini parova će za ostvarivanje trudnoće biti potrebno pet, umjesto tri postupka, a na dijete će čekati barem dvije godine duže, uz dodatni trošak od oko 30,000 kuna. Dosadašnja prosječna uspješnost postupka u Hrvatskoj bila je 25-30%, dok bi ubuduće pala na samo 13-20% po postupku. 
- *Učetverostručenje broja parova koji odlazi na liječenje u inozemstvo.* Nijemci i Talijani su najveći “IVF turisti” upravo zbog iznimno loših reproduktivnih zakona. Parovi iz Hrvatske najčešće radi postupaka medicinske oplodnje putuju u Sloveniju, Češku i Belgiju. U Sloveniji, primjerice, jedan postupak stoji od 3000 do 4000 eura. 
- *Porast broja višeplodnih trudnoća kod mladih zdravih žena*. U Italiji je zbog krutih zakonskih odredbi broj višeplodnih trudnoća (trojki), koje donose iznimno velik i po život opasan rizik za majku i djecu, porastao na  6%. Vrlo je vjerojatno da će broj višeplodnih trudnoća porasti i u Hrvatskoj, s obzirom na to da novi zakon predviđa oplodnju samo tri stanice u jednom postupku. Zbog toga će u uspješnom postupku parovi biti izloženi riziku višeplodne trudnoće, osim ako ne žele odbaciti zametke čije zamrzavanje ovaj zakon brani.

*Koja je razlika između zamrzavanja jajnih stanica i zamrzavanja embrija?* 
Zamrzavanje jajnih stanica skuplje je i teže, a neusporedivo manje uspješno od zamrzavanja embrija. Jajne stanice sadrže mnogo tekućine i najveće su stanice u tijelu te zbog toga teško podnose zamrzavanje i odmrzavanje. Metodologija zamrzavanja jajnih stanica u svijetu je, u ovom trenutku, dostupna samo sporadično i na eksperimentalnoj osnovi, dok je zamrzavanje embrija standardna metoda IVF postupaka.

----------


## ina33

Još samo da se pino oglasi a propos nekog buleta što smo gore spominjali - navesti da ovaj zakon ne štiti embrije...

----------


## pino

Ina, ne znam da li to stavit u listic. Evo cega se bojim - da se te "rupe" u zakonu ne popune na najgori nacin. Svakako ne zelimo 
- da se (kao u talijanskom zakonu) pristanak na transfer ne moze povuci nakon oplodnje, jer je to prisila protiv dostojanstva zene; 
- ne zelimo da se stave nazad zeni svi moguci embriji bez obzira na rizike viseplodne trudnoce, i dakle zene a i djeca izlazu nedopustivim po zivot opasnim rizicima - ako je izbor izmedju trojki i bacanja embrija, onda je bolje bacit embrio, ma kako me to bolilo
- ne zelimo da se zakon napravi "razumnijim" pa da ga bude teze srusiti

Ono na cemu moramo inzistirati je da zakon ne moze biti taj koji propisuje modalitet lijecenja - to moze i mora biti jedino lijecnik, koji je strucnjak i koji mora indivudualno procijeniti koje je optimalno lijecenje, a koje svakako nece biti jednako za razlicite stimulacije. 


Ja bih radije navela u listicu neki slikoviti izraz kao sto si ti jednom spomenula - zakon je predstavljen kao da imamo najnoviji mercedes, ali mu je motor kao iz ficeka (jer je dozvoljeno samo 3 oplodjene j.s. sto smanjuje stopu uspjeha); i jos neku uspodredbu po kojoj bi se vidjelo kako je suludo isti tretman primjenjivati  na razlicite situacije - nesto tipa kao da tretiramo svaku glavobolju s istom dozom aspirina, samo treba neka puno efektnija usporedba od toga.

----------


## ina33

> Ja bih radije navela u listicu neki slikoviti izraz kao sto si ti jednom spomenula - zakon je predstavljen kao da imamo najnoviji mercedes, ali mu je motor kao iz ficeka (jer je dozvoljeno samo 3 oplodjene j.s. sto smanjuje stopu uspjeha); i jos neku uspodredbu po kojoj bi se vidjelo kako je suludo isti tretman primjenjivati  na razlicite situacije - nesto tipa kao da tretiramo svaku glavobolju s istom dozom aspirina, samo treba neka puno efektnija usporedba od toga.


Slažem se, i ja sam imala second thoughts a propos navođenja toga da nije zaštitan po embrije... Samo ne znam kako to uobličiti kao bulet, i da li je to za ovaj leaflet ili za onaj - Med. potp. oplodnja - istine i zablude - onaj koji je već štampan, u čijoj bi se nekoj verziji novoj,ako sam to dobro shvatila, stavila i slika embrija za transfer - od 8-100 stanica.

----------


## mmaslacak

> *Koja je razlika između zamrzavanja jajnih stanica i zamrzavanja embrija?* 
> Zamrzavanje jajnih stanica skuplje je i teže, a neusporedivo manje uspješno od zamrzavanja embrija. Jajne stanice sadrže mnogo tekućine i najveće su stanice u tijelu te zbog toga teško podnose zamrzavanje i odmrzavanje. Metodologija zamrzavanja jajnih stanica u svijetu je, u ovom trenutku, dostupna samo sporadično i na eksperimentalnoj osnovi, dok je zamrzavanje embrija standardna metoda IVF postupaka.


Treba pod ovu zadnju stavku staviti i to da mi u HR nemamo obučen kadar za zamrzavanje JS

----------


## Natalina

Malo sam preoblikovala...

*Koja je razlika između zamrzavanja jajnih stanica i zamrzavanja embrija?*
Zamrzavanje jajnih stanica zahtjevnije je i skuplje, a neusporedivo manje uspješno od zamrzavanja embrija. Jajne stanice kao najveće stanice u tijelu, sadrže mnogo tekućine i zbog toga prilikom njihovog zamrzavanja i odmrzavanja dolazi do štetnih promjena u samoj strukturi stanice čime je mogućnost njihove naknadne oplodnje bitno smanjena i gotovo onemogućena.  
Danas je u svijetu metodologija zamrzavanja jajnih stanica dostupna samo sporadično i na eksperimentalnoj osnovi, dok je zamrzavanje embrija standardna metoda IVF postupaka.

----------


## Natalina

"skuplje, teže i teško podnose" mi je bilo pomalo nedorečeno...što mislite?

----------


## martina123

Samo, za mali salabahter: http://www.beta.hr//index.php?option...d=29&Itemid=53

----------


## pino

Ej cure, ocemo onda ovo nekako slozit u listic za stampanje cisto zato da mozemo dijeliti "pokusnim kunicima" u obitelji, kolegama prijateljima i slicno, da vidimo koji su komentari i da li sto treba mijenjati prije nego sto postane konacna verzija?

----------


## Kaae

Gdje smo stali?  :Wink:

----------


## Mukica

i mene to zanima
jel neko od onih koje su se nudile graficki to uredit sto napravio?

----------


## pino

eh, nije, zato jer ih treba kontaktirat... 

bilo bi dobro testirati i na forumskoj populaciji, samo je mene strah ic van ovog podforuma otkad sam dobila po prstima.

----------


## Mukica

ja fakat ne znam kak bi mi dosle, kad bi npr. svaki nas letak davale na testiranje forumskoj populaciji
nikada nis ne bi iz rode izaslo  :Laughing:  
zato daj ohanite s tim testiranjima i ajmo ga zavrsit

ja nisam vidla da je jos neki tekst prosao analiza kolko je ovaj

----------


## Kaae

Ja rekoh da cu ga graficki srediti... i jos uvijek to hocu, samo cekam odobrenje nadleznih za sadrzaj, jerbo se tu ne osjecam kao doma.  :Wink:

----------


## pino

Ja mislim da je sadrzaj super! 

Sto se tice grafickog oblikovanja, trebali bi takodjer vidjeti na kojoj je tocki Alyssina kampanja, da vizualno uskladimo s tim, tako da bude listic prepoznatljiv i bez citanja. 

Usporedo s listicem bi trebalo pripremiti i web stranice gdje se mogu staviti izvori za ove tvrdnje i produbiti tematika.

----------


## pino

> Malo sam preoblikovala...
> 
> *Koja je razlika između zamrzavanja jajnih stanica i zamrzavanja embrija?*
> Zamrzavanje jajnih stanica zahtjevnije je i skuplje, a neusporedivo manje uspješno od zamrzavanja embrija. *Jajne stanice kao najveće stanice u tijelu, sadrže mnogo tekućine i zbog toga prilikom njihovog zamrzavanja i odmrzavanja dolazi do štetnih promjena u samoj strukturi stanice čime je mogućnost njihove naknadne oplodnje bitno smanjena i gotovo onemogućena. * 
> Danas je u svijetu metodologija zamrzavanja jajnih stanica dostupna samo sporadično i na eksperimentalnoj osnovi, dok je zamrzavanje embrija standardna metoda IVF postupaka.


Jedino se bojim da ovo boldano nije potpuno tocno. Naime, vitrifikacijom j.s. stvarno se postizu bolji rezultati nego "slow-freezingom" (koje stvara kristalice i ostecuje js. i za koju je navedena recenica tocna)- barem na toj jednoj eksperimentalnoj osnovi, koja jos nije provjerena na dovoljno pacijenata da bude stavljena u rutinsku praksu. U toj jednoj najboljoj studiji  (od strane samog osnivaca metode) postotak oplodnje vitrificiranih j.s. je bio dosta visok, kao i postotak trudnoce. Medjutim, u drugoj jednoj studiji koja je takodjer radjena na vitrificiranim js. primijetio se negativni efekt zamrzavanja na postotku trudnoce. I to je bilo iz nepoznatih razloga. Mi mozemo samo hipotezirati koji su tocni razlozi zasto je zamrzavanje js. manje uspjesno. Ja bi tu recenicu skroz maknula, jer se bojim da se moze osporavati. Umjesto toga bih rekla da je metoda neprovjerena da li je sigurna za potomstvo jer je vrlo mali broj djece rodjen njome, za razliku od zamrzavanja embrija, za koje se zna da ne steti djeci. Jer ovim zakonom Hrvati postaju pokusni kunici ostatku svijeta. Ne znam kako to srociti dobro i koncizno.

----------


## bublica3

> ponukana komentarima u clancima, radiju itd, evo prijedloga za neki mozda informativni listic, pa pliz komentirajte, sto bi dodali, sto bi izbacili, prijedloge za jos neke tocke itd...  i posebno, ako sam navela nesto netocno, pliz ispravite. 
> 
> 
> *Kako će se novi zakon odraziti na bračne parove koji idu na vantjelesnu oplodnju?* 
> Možemo zaključiti po primjeru Italije, koja je takav zakon (maksimalno 3 oplođene jajne stanice, nema *zamrzavanja embrija*) imala 5 godina prije nego što ga je njihov Ustavni sud promijenio. 
> •	Stopa uspjeha smanjila se za trećinu. To znači da će u prosjeku trebati 5 postupaka do trudnoće umjesto 3, što je vjerojatno 2 godine duže i bar 30,000kn više.
> •	Broj parova koji idu na liječenje u inozemstvo se učetverostručio. Nijemci i Talijani su najveći IVF turisti jer imaju iznimno loše reproduktivne zakone. U Sloveniji jedan postupak košta 3-4,000 eura.
> •	Vrlo vjerojatno će porasti broj trojki kod mladih žena s recimo muškim faktorom; u Italiji je takvih bilo 6%. To su trudnoće s iznimno velikom stopom komplikacija.



*pino* zar se ne zamrzavaju morule ili bastociste. Ne embriji   
 :?

----------

